# "Califournia Hustle" 64 Impala Ragtop Build



## Mr Impala

Well as most of you know I sold my 61 rag as nice as it was it was a little boring for me and just didn't do much for me. So heres my next project, car was pretty rusty and needed a lot of help but ALL sheetmetal is OG no reproduction stuff here. This will hopefully get done sometime next year unless i get bored with it.










































































frame is all molded in metal done by my homie no joke in the back yard :biggrin: 
motor is a zz4 with polished aluminum heads roller rockers custom accell fuel injection with chrome S&P everything. Molded versailles rear end done by my homie also smooth no welds visible even where the tubes are joined. 




































I have alot of cool stuff for it PW pseat tilt PVW with og side by side bumper guards custom homies setup with u shaped tank and 4 chrome super duty adex. 72 spoke zeniths being made etc etc. Should have some more pictures in a week or two


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: Gonna definitely watch this build.


----------



## 5DEUCE

awwwww shit :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

Lets see if you finish this one before it gets sold :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*HERE WE GO AGAIN. :biggrin: 
*


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

that the rag from out this way?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## 509Rider

How much you selling it for?


----------



## BIGTONY

:biggrin: your welcome for my help with this build LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 18 2010, 06:26 PM~19105444
> *that the rag from out this way?
> *


yup


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I'd call it Northern Lights, it came from Northern KY.


----------



## Mr Impala

it was for sale forever and no one bought it so i rescued it


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Nov 18 2010, 09:01 PM~19105247
> *Lets see if you finish this one before it gets sold :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not a chance... :biggrin: 

But it's about time you got started on somethin new! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 18 2010, 08:45 PM~19106131
> *How much you selling it for?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

how much does that guy charge to mold a frame?


----------



## LOW64RAG

Happy Birthday Brent. When you going to get bored of this one ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 19 2010, 11:53 AM~19111356
> *how much does that guy charge to mold a frame?
> *


hit him up no joke on here  ill tell u this theres alot of hours in that frame


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2010, 02:10 PM~19111979
> *hit him up no joke on here   ill tell u this theres alot of hours in that frame
> *


NICE ENGINE BRENT


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Nov 19 2010, 01:55 PM~19111838
> *Happy Birthday Brent. When you going to get bored of this one ? :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday Homie.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 18 2010, 09:45 PM~19106131
> *How much you selling it for?
> *


:0 that motor is sick


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks motor is pretty nice with til u see the injection for it


----------



## baggedout81

SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## Mr Impala

rough idea :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC

Nice!


----------



## Low_Ryde

nice project...

do you still have the 64 hardtop?


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2010, 08:27 PM~19114517
> *rough idea  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

motor is gonna be sick! cant wait for more pics homie!


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2010, 09:27 PM~19114517
> *rough idea  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


accell super ram, lots of power potential there.... nice


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2010, 08:27 PM~19114517
> *rough idea  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 20 2010, 02:36 AM~19116298
> *accell super ram, lots of power potential there.... nice
> *



thats exactly what it is  should be 375 hp or so nothing to crazy but should do ok,


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 19 2010, 10:36 PM~19115804
> *nice project...
> 
> do you still have the 64 hardtop?
> *



no sold it to the homie luis out in the 818


----------



## 805MAC1961

Got a color in mind?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 20 2010, 09:41 AM~19117514
> *Got a color in mind?
> *












vw color called harvest moon


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 07:25 PM~19117778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vw color called harvest moon
> *


Sweet combo. 
Ill be here checking out your progress.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 20 2010, 10:30 AM~19117804
> *Sweet combo.
> Ill be here checking out your progress.
> *


ill probably have an iyster colored top though


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 12:34 PM~19117826
> *ill probably have an iyster colored top though
> *


nice color choice ...i seen something somewhat similiar on a new tahoe i liked...check that out


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 20 2010, 10:41 AM~19117877
> *nice color choice ...i seen something somewhat similiar on a new tahoe i liked...check that out
> *


already ordered 3 gallons of dbc from outa state since we cant get it anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 12:48 PM~19117919
> *already ordered 3 gallons of dbc from outa state since we cant get it anymore  :biggrin:
> *


kool good luck with your project mayne!! :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 09:28 AM~19117063
> *thats exactly what it is   should be 375 hp or so nothing to crazy but should do ok,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice build


----------



## Mr Gee

where's the before pics :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

kinda funny i didnt really take any pics not even when it first came. I cant even find the grainy ass pics from when i first got it!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 06:23 PM~19119008
> *kinda funny i didnt really take any pics not even when it first came. I cant even find the grainy ass pics from when i first got it!
> *


it looked fucked, please post the white and green seats!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 11:25 AM~19117778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vw color called harvest moon
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 20 2010, 02:51 PM~19119149
> *it looked fucked, please post the white and green seats!
> *


sold em its going to be an impala like it originally was they made it a ss it was a fair deal though i sold buckets for 350 sold tilt out of it for 450 ss door trims it had the rag frame i didnt need i got 500 for it i paid 3800 shipped - the parts i sold probably paid like 2500 shipped for it. was rusty as fuck though i put new floors rockers clip doors trunk lid it was alot of work.


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 11:25 AM~19117778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vw color called harvest moon
> *


cool.  half my steering wheel is that color! i was close to painting my 58 that coloR!!! good choice!!!


----------



## doctahouse

Looks pretty solid under there, good luck with the build


----------



## 68rida

:wow: NICE


----------



## no joke

this whole car is ganna be badass, my only problem is going to be to try and make him keep it or even finish it before he sells it :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sickthree

:wow:


----------



## sand1

we all know u have some more pics hiding somewere :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

i got alot of chrome and stuff for it but havent taken pics. waiting on my rims and hoping my frame will be ready to blast and prime after the holidays


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 11:28 AM~19117063
> *thats exactly what it is   should be 375 hp or so nothing to crazy but should do ok,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats crazy :wow:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 21 2010, 10:51 PM~19129034
> *i got alot of chrome and stuff for it but havent taken pics. waiting on my rims and hoping my frame will be ready to blast and prime after the holidays
> *


bring your shit over here for that powder hookup :0


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 21 2010, 09:51 PM~19129034
> *i got alot of chrome and stuff for it but havent taken pics. waiting on my rims and hoping my frame will be ready to blast and prime after the holidays
> *


 :run:


----------



## no joke

frame will be ready homie its 98% done, dont worry about that


----------



## Mr. Brougham

is the car an SS or a standard Impala, because in the rusty pic showing the driver side, the moulding holes for the clips look lower than the holes on the passenger side pic where the car is primered?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua

Looking forward to watching this build. its gonna be nice Brent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Nov 22 2010, 12:45 AM~19130517
> *is the car an SS or a standard Impala, because in the rusty pic showing the driver side, the moulding holes for the clips look lower than the holes on the passenger side pic where the car is primered?
> *


its a reg impala someone had made it an ss at one time,


----------



## 6 QUATRO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

:biggrin:


----------



## DRUID

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2010, 04:45 AM~19130899
> *its a reg impala someone had made it an ss at one time,
> *


So are you going with SS or take it back to reg Impala?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Nov 22 2010, 01:41 PM~19134219
> *So are you going with SS or take it back to reg Impala?
> *


regular impala i dont like faking the funk plus i dont like SS's as much as impalas and the HT insert is the best part of 64s :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2010, 05:25 PM~19134585
> *regular impala i dont like faking the funk plus i dont like SS's as much as impalas and the HT insert is the best part of  64s  :biggrin:
> *


amen to that :biggrin:


----------



## plank

:wow:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2010, 02:25 PM~19134585
> *regular impala i dont like faking the funk plus i dont like SS's as much as impalas and the HT insert is the best part of  64s  :biggrin:
> *


SUPERSPORT HATER :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 22 2010, 05:25 PM~19134585-->
> 
> 
> 
> regular impala i dont like faking the funk plus i dont like SS's as much as impalas and the HT insert is the best part of  64s  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-5DEUCE_@Nov 22 2010, 06:17 PM~19135042
> *amen to that :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: 

So does that mean this one is getting some patterns? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 23 2010, 06:01 AM~19141099
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So does that mean this one is getting some patterns?  :biggrin:
> *



maybe the frame


----------



## weatmaster

ahhh, here we go again...


----------



## JOHNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2010, 05:25 PM~19134585
> *regular impala i dont like faking the funk plus i dont like SS's as much as impalas and the HT insert is the best part of  64s  :biggrin:
> *


How about hardtop inserts in SS seats :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 23 2010, 10:15 AM~19142713
> *How about hardtop inserts in SS seats :0  :biggrin:
> *


 very very very ugly


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2010, 11:25 PM~19134585
> *regular impala i dont like faking the funk plus i dont like SS's as much as impalas and the HT insert is the best part of  64s  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Brougham

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2010, 04:45 AM~19130899
> *its a reg impala someone had made it an ss at one time,
> *


oh ok.....well wether standard or SS, i know she's gonna look good when its all done :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

need more pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2010, 05:45 AM~19130899
> *its a reg impala someone had made it an ss at one time,
> *


they did the same shiz to mine went crazy looking for a split bench and had to get a clumn shift :twak:


----------



## JasonJ

Neat-o.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

when i grow up i wana be like brett..just shitting cars out!


----------



## big C

You going to let the chevy shop paint this one?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 27 2010, 05:11 PM~19177600
> *You going to let the chevy shop paint this one?
> *



NAW IM ON A BUDGET THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

little more mockups :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2010, 03:25 PM~19134585
> *regular impala i dont like faking the funk plus i dont like SS's as much as impalas and the HT insert is the best part of  64s  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2010, 04:14 AM~19180694
> *little more mockups  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's bad ass


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## BUD

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2010, 02:14 AM~19180694
> *little more mockups  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks SICK!!


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2010, 10:16 PM~19179458
> *NAW IM ON A BUDGET THIS TIME  :biggrin:
> *



Budget? 13K just on the engine! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 28 2010, 05:25 PM~19184705
> *Budget? 13K just on the engine! :biggrin:
> *


its financed lol


----------



## andrewlister

:worship: 

love these shows, but you get us all excited then sell the fucka before the happy ending :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 29 2010, 01:22 AM~19188192
> *:worship:
> 
> love these shows, but you get us all excited then sell the fucka before the happy ending :angry:
> *


ya it happens lol i get bored with em and people usuallly like em so they buy em :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

after all the nice sneek-peeks, I was waiting for you to finally open up a topic 
about that rag. cali hustle... damn right!

keep us posted 


! TTT !


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 30 2010, 06:27 AM~19198744
> *after all the nice sneek-peeks, I was waiting for you to finally open up a topic
> about that rag. cali hustle... damn right!
> 
> keep us posted
> ! TTT !
> *


You gonna buy it ? :biggrin:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2010, 12:24 PM~19189214
> *ya it happens lol i get bored with em and people usuallly like em so they buy em  :biggrin:
> *



can we get a happy ending on this one?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC+Nov 30 2010, 02:15 PM~19198795-->
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna buy it ?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> next one is gonna be built not bought
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vertex_@Nov 30 2010, 07:28 PM~19200261
> *can we get a happy ending on this one?
> *



x 64


----------



## baggedout81

Just a qustion,why the dual alternators running stereo or electric compressors ?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 30 2010, 01:03 PM~19201867
> *Just a qustion,why the dual alternators running stereo or electric compressors ?
> *


stereo


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2010, 05:14 PM~19203553
> *stereo
> *



haha now thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Nov 19 2010, 08:40 AM~19109017-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call it Northern Lights, it came from Northern KY.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where I live, so I want dibs on it went it's for sale. Plus I'm a repeat customer. Serio. :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 01:25 PM~19117778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vw color called harvest moon
> *



That's what color mine is:Halfway down


----------



## Zoom

this car is coming along nice! that motor is so pretty mang! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-63-impala

:0 that is a thing of facking beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Looking good Brent.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 30 2010, 08:38 PM~19203761
> *That's where I live, so I want dibs on it went it's for sale. Plus I'm a repeat customer. Serio. :happysad:
> That's what color mine is:Halfway down
> *


lol, should've bought it when it was cheap. it will be nice but 20x more than it was originally when it's done.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 1 2010, 07:40 PM~19212790
> *lol, should've bought it when it was cheap. it will be nice but 20x more than it was originally when it's done.
> *


But no work involved :0 I got enough work to finish up the 69


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## baduso

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2010, 04:24 AM~19189214
> *ya it happens lol i get bored with em and people usuallly like em so they buy em  :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## Mr Impala

been real busy just chroming stuff right now gathering parts the fun boring stuff.


----------



## 805MAC1961

Looks like she's gonna be a full show car! The Chrome is beyond words!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2010, 01:14 AM~19180694
> *little more mockups  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A PRETTY SIGHT :wow:


----------



## Reckless

needs more pics!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 12 2010, 09:18 AM~19306889
> *needs more pics!
> 
> 
> *


I NEEDMORE MONEY LOL CARS JUST SITTING RIGHT NOW XMAS COMES FIRST IM IN NO HURRY PROBABLY GONNA BE A LONGGGGG PROJECT BUT I WANT TO SEE IT THROUGH


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2010, 11:24 PM~19312832
> *I NEEDMORE MONEY LOL CARS JUST SITTING RIGHT NOW XMAS COMES FIRST IM IN NO HURRY PROBABLY GONNA BE A LONGGGGG PROJECT BUT I WANT TO SEE IT THROUGH
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin

damn. that two alternator idea is sicc. 
i was planning on running duals; one for the stereo and one to the batts so i wouldnt have to run a charger on it. :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2010, 11:24 PM~19312832
> *I NEEDMORE MONEY LOL CARS JUST SITTING RIGHT NOW XMAS COMES FIRST IM IN NO HURRY PROBABLY GONNA BE A LONGGGGG PROJECT BUT I WANT TO SEE IT THROUGH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Zoom

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 13 2010, 10:15 PM~19320478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight. what piece is that?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Dec 13 2010, 11:25 PM~19321150
> *tight. what piece is that?
> *


the hub on the zenith rims...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

test fitting frame and adding the mounts


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 14 2010, 11:05 PM~19330566
> *test fitting frame and adding the mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2010, 02:05 AM~19330566
> *test fitting frame and adding the mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Finally an update!  

Lookin good... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

little details most people over look is the little staple holes in the wheel wells for the OG splash shield. since im chroming mine i had my homie no joke weld up all the holes and we ground em smooth, also welded the hole for the heater hose clamp and the optikleen bottle holder.


----------



## JasonJ

Snicey fresh.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2010, 07:35 PM~19336383
> *little details most people over look is the little staple holes in the wheel wells for the OG splash shield. since im chroming mine i had my homie no joke weld up all the holes and we ground em smooth, also welded the hole for the heater hose clamp and the optikleen bottle holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good thinkin... I'm definitely gonna do THAT before I have mine done...


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Dec 12 2010, 11:24 PM~19312832-->
> 
> 
> 
> I NEEDMORE MONEY LOL CARS JUST SITTING RIGHT NOW XMAS COMES FIRST IM IN NO HURRY PROBABLY GONNA BE A LONGGGGG PROJECT BUT I WANT TO SEE IT THROUGH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 13 2010, 10:15 PM~19320478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2010, 12:05 AM~19330566
> *test fitting frame and adding the mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## redrum702




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

that mug is gonna be super clean


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2010, 12:05 AM~19330566
> *test fitting frame and adding the mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!


----------



## Firefly

:0 I overlooked this, good thing I caught the topic in the early stages. Will be following :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

Its all in the details! Lookin good brotha!


----------



## 84caddy

damn - I look away for a month and your 1/2 way thru another rag build already!


----------



## Mr Impala

santa came tonight :biggrin: 










can anyone guess whats in there :biggrin: 2400.00 in pure bliss!


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2010, 02:34 AM~19416188
> *santa came tonight  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone guess whats in there  :biggrin: 2400.00 in pure bliss!
> *


maybe some super duty chromed adexes

what do i win huh huh huh? 

merry x mas!


----------



## Mr Impala

indeed :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Happy Holidays Brent, I'll Be Buying More Parts Soon


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 01:25 PM~19117778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vw color called harvest moon
> *



gona be nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

very nice Bro


----------



## Kadman

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2010, 12:34 AM~19416188
> *santa came tonight  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone guess whats in there  :biggrin: 2400.00 in pure bliss!
> *


obviously a different f'ing santa came to your house then mine.... :wow:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@Dec 28 2010, 08:06 PM~19444637
> *obviously a different f'ing santa came to your house then mine....  :wow:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: x2


----------



## Mr Impala

Santa Lodi visited me lol I have been doing alot of chrome for the car thats about it stacking it all up!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 18 2010, 09:11 PM~19104853
> *Well as most of you know I sold my 61 rag as nice as it was it was a little boring for me and just didn't do much for me. So heres my next project, car was pretty rusty and needed a lot of help but ALL sheetmetal is OG no reproduction stuff here. This will hopefully get done sometime next year unless i get bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame is all molded in metal done by my homie no joke in the back yard  :biggrin:
> motor is a zz4 with polished aluminum heads roller rockers custom accell fuel injection with chrome S&P everything. Molded versailles rear end done by my homie also smooth no welds visible even where the tubes are joined.
> 
> I have alot of cool stuff for it PW pseat tilt PVW with og side by side bumper guards custom homies setup with u shaped tank and 4 chrome super duty adex. 72 spoke zeniths being made etc etc. Should have some more pictures in a week or two
> *




I GUESS WITH THAT FRAME THERE WILL BE NO AIRCRAFT THIS TIME?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@Dec 29 2010, 12:06 AM~19444637
> *obviously a different f'ing santa came to your house then mine....  :wow:
> *



X2 :angry:


----------



## no joke

theres ganna be alot of chrome on this one :wow:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 5 2011, 09:21 PM~19517137
> *can't wait to see the finished product.
> *



ill be updating some stuff soon just alot of chrome right now not much action


----------



## Sin Sixty

looking good big homie


----------



## rick383

you going to keep this one ? :biggrin: :0


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jan 6 2011, 07:39 PM~19526075
> *you going to keep this one ? :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:37 PM~19526783
> *:nosad:
> *



lol guess i have a bad rep for changing cars every year lol


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2010, 10:51 PM~19445907
> *Santa Lodi visited me lol I have been doing alot of chrome for the car thats about it stacking it all up!
> *


that phrase and im on a budget just do not go together :angry: 

lol congrats on another project,NOW WILL YOU FINALLY FINISH ONE?!!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jan 6 2011, 11:39 PM~19526075
> *you going to keep this one ? :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 7 2011, 01:11 AM~19528170
> *lol guess i have a bad rep for changing cars every year lol
> *


yeah right, you don't even make it a year :roflmao:


----------



## no joke

well i finally finished my part of molding the frame for Mr Impala which he kept adding things :angry: telling me weld this hole and do a little here but finally its done i primed it for him so am sure it will start coming together soon


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks to the homie he got me molded and primered now time to paint it then hopefully some patterns on it :wow: 

from baremetal to primer :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

thats good progress


----------



## Mr Impala

getting ready to put my bearings on my axles had to clean em up a little :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2011, 06:55 PM~19595415
> *thanks to the homie he got me molded and primered now time to paint it then hopefully some patterns on it  :wow:
> 
> from baremetal to primer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: i thought you once said you weren't a patterns kind of guy :biggrin: 

anyways i'm sure as hell its gonna look good


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow: Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Firefly

So you're selling this right after the LRM shoot as well? :biggrin:

J/P, looking good so far!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 23 2011, 10:26 AM~19673821
> *So you're selling this right after the LRM shoot as well? :biggrin:
> 
> J/P, looking good so far!
> *


yup so start saving now :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

gots Firefly ragtopdreamin'


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2011, 08:36 PM~19673916
> *yup so start saving now  :biggrin:
> *


It's almost tax time :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

gonna be selling this too so get your wallets ready


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2011, 07:00 PM~19677832
> *gonna be selling this too so get your wallets ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vallero68

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2011, 08:00 PM~19677832
> *gonna be selling this too so get your wallets ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE HOW MUCH R U GOING 2 ASK 4 IT LET ME KNO THANKS....AN UR 4 IS COMING OUT GOOD


----------



## Mr Impala

16k


----------



## no joke

alot of people talking about this 61 rag i think its ganna go fast good deal


----------



## 6T5 SHARK




----------



## TKeeby79

TTT, For Mr. Impala


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2011, 10:00 PM~19677832
> *gonna be selling this too so get your wallets ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:run: Love the color :thumbsup: TTT for the homies rag


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 23 2011, 11:00 PM~19677832-->
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be selling this too so get your wallets ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Jan 24 2011, 12:12 AM~19678598
> *16k
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

one of my upper arms


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2011, 05:32 PM~19694430
> *one of my upper arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  SUPA CLEAN AND SUPA NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

Otra Vez! :0


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2011, 02:32 PM~19694430
> *one of my upper arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice arm did u do this or homies? its super smooth!!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2011, 04:32 PM~19694430
> *one of my upper arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!!!!


----------



## Zoom

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2011, 02:32 PM~19694430
> *one of my upper arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man thats so clean


----------



## chtrone

Looks real good!


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2011, 01:32 PM~19694430
> *one of my upper arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wonder when am ganna get paid for building these arms :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

looking good!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 25 2011, 05:50 PM~19697020
> *nice arm did u do this or homies? its super smooth!!!!
> *


my homie no joke did em at his house :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

redid my rear end housing had a few pits wher eit was molded i didnt care for so now here it is


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2011, 02:47 PM~19703591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redid my rear end housing had a few pits wher eit was molded i didnt care for so now here it is
> *


 :wow: That looks smooth as hell Brent... Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 25 2011, 04:32 PM~19694430-->
> 
> 
> 
> one of my upper arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2011, 02:47 PM~19703591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redid my rear end housing had a few pits wher eit was molded i didnt care for so now here it is
> *


Looks GREAT but you already knew that ! :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 26 2011, 12:09 AM~19700192
> *i wonder when am ganna get paid for building these arms  :biggrin:
> *


What would u charge for those anyway, so I can start charging too? Lol


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2011, 11:47 AM~19703591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redid my rear end housing had a few pits wher eit was molded i didnt care for so now here it is
> *


dam i molded the rearend too :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Very nice...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19727170
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baller :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2011, 09:23 PM~19727170
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2011, 02:32 PM~19694430
> *one of my upper arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! looks nice brent :wow:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2011, 09:06 AM~19701952
> *my homie no joke did em at his house  :biggrin:
> *


all i can say is CLEAN!!!!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19727170
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2011, 07:23 AM~19727170
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rimms and arms look killer!


----------



## vengence

any other new updates besides your assembling amount of bling for your ride?


----------



## Zoom

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19727170
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are pimp :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2011, 12:01 PM~19737495
> *any other new updates besides your assembling amount of bling for your ride?
> *


nope not really just stacking parts


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2011, 01:47 PM~19737695
> *nope not really just stacking parts
> *


cant wait to see this one actually come together


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2011, 03:22 PM~19738605
> *cant wait to see this one actually come together
> *


daughter got in a car accident today now i gotta pay to fix that so there goes my spending money for a few months :angry:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2011, 06:23 PM~19739659
> *daughter got in a car accident today now i gotta pay to fix that so there goes my spending money for a few months  :angry:
> *


I hope she is ok.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 30 2011, 07:40 PM~19739800
> *I hope she is ok.
> *


x2


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2011, 06:23 PM~19739659
> *daughter got in a car accident today now i gotta pay to fix that so there goes my spending money for a few months  :angry:
> *


hope everything is cool


----------



## mrs impala




----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 30 2011, 06:42 PM~19739817
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2011, 06:23 PM~19739659
> *daughter got in a car accident today now i gotta pay to fix that so there goes my spending money for a few months  :angry:
> *


hope she is alright.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2011, 03:23 AM~19739659
> *daughter got in a car accident today now i gotta pay to fix that so there goes my spending money for a few months  :angry:
> *



sorry to hear that, dents are easy fix as long as she's ok though!


----------



## Mr Impala

shes fine thanks but car needs love lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 31 2011, 04:01 AM~19743547
> *sorry to hear that, dents are easy fix as long as she's ok though!
> *


x2, material shit can always be replaced but she can't.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2011, 01:04 AM~19743558
> *shes fine thanks but car needs love lol
> *


got pics of how bad it is? :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

it doesnt LOOK too bad but they will salvage it its only a 2000 civic and the whole front end shifted over so im already knowing then to find out her boyfriend was driving man im getting a headache


----------



## KAKALAK

lookin good!!


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2011, 03:53 PM~19747887
> *it doesnt LOOK too bad but they will salvage it its only a 2000 civic and the whole front end shifted over so im already knowing then to find out her boyfriend was driving man im getting a headache
> *


Thats good shes OK, but DAMN I think Im older that u and ur daughter already driving? :wow: I thought u only had little ones :cheesy: 
Im sure not looking forward mine driving :angry: 
Anyway, TTT for a sick build


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 31 2011, 07:01 PM~19750431
> *Thats good shes OK, but DAMN I think Im older that u and ur daughter already driving?  :wow: I thought u only had little ones :cheesy:
> Im sure not looking forward mine driving  :angry:
> Anyway, TTT for a sick build
> *


17 yr old 15 yr old 3 year old and a 5 month old lol


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2011, 09:49 PM~19751097
> *17 yr old 15 yr old 3 year old and a 5 month old lol
> *


Whoa that's really spaced out. lol


----------



## Stickz

Lookin good Brent


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2011, 10:49 PM~19751097
> *17 yr old 15 yr old 3 year old and a 5 month old lol
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:

You get a :wow: for each kid.. lol..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2011, 03:53 PM~19747887
> *it doesnt LOOK too bad but they will salvage it its only a 2000 civic and the whole front end shifted over so im already knowing then to find out her boyfriend was driving man im getting a headache
> *


oh shit :wow:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2011, 07:49 PM~19751097
> *17 yr old 15 yr old 3 year old and a 5 month old lol
> *


2 more and you will be caught up LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

tha 4 is looking good cant wait to see it finished


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Feb 1 2011, 04:31 PM~19758663
> *2 more and you will be caught up LOL  :biggrin:
> *


you in a league all your own!!! daaaaaaaaamn it!! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2011, 06:53 PM~19747887
> *it doesnt LOOK too bad but they will salvage it its only a 2000 civic and the whole front end shifted over so im already knowing then to find out her boyfriend was driving man im getting a headache
> *


is the engine any good? I know where a good 2001 civic Si body is.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 6 2011, 02:55 AM~19799670
> *is the engine any good? I know where a good 2001 civic Si body is.
> *


yeah just needs a radiator


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2011, 05:40 AM~19799755
> *yeah just needs a radiator
> *


that aint a hard fix :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 6 2011, 03:55 AM~19799670
> *is the engine any good? I know where a good 2001 civic Si body is.
> *


so do i  


oh wait he prolly wants a legal one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2011, 09:49 AM~19800863
> *so do i
> oh wait he prolly wants a legal one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol i want a local one im gonna get it fixed this week had no idea how cheap parts are for that shit


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## leg46y

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2011, 09:52 AM~19802607
> *lol i want a local one im gonna get it fixed this week had no idea how cheap parts are for that shit
> *


did you end up gettin pics of the last 63rag you sold? you mind postin them up? 

if thats anything to go by, this thing will come out looking sweet


----------



## fonz63

:thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y

updates?????????//


----------



## Mr Impala

still just doing chrome for it really


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2011, 02:52 PM~19802607
> *lol i want a local one im gonna get it fixed this week had no idea how cheap parts are for that shit
> *


yeah they are what ive known as an otc car (over the counter) can damn near build em over the counter for as much as a new one sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## leg46y

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Feb 8 2011, 01:29 PM~19811934
> *did you end up gettin pics of the last 63rag you sold? you mind postin them up?
> 
> if thats anything to go by, this thing will come out looking sweet
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

the new z's


----------



## LowRollinJosh

what about the ones you posted pics of before???


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 19 2011, 02:57 PM~19911022
> *what about the ones you posted pics of before???
> *


it was only one now i got all 4 done


----------



## Mr Impala

hmm 2 0r 3 wing


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2011, 07:40 PM~19961285
> *hmm 2 0r 3 wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


save the 3 wing KO's for some cross laced wheels :thumbsup: , how about some 3 wing super swept, mock them up to see how they look......................


----------



## Royalty

3's!


----------



## willskie187

hmm 2 0r 3 wing 









[/quote]

2


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2011, 11:47 AM~19703591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redid my rear end housing had a few pits wher eit was molded i didnt care for so now here it is
> *


Beautiful rear end along with the mold work homie is that an og one or ford?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sparky_@Feb 26 2011, 08:35 AM~19965571
> *Beautiful rear end along with the mold work homie is that an og one or ford?
> *


versailles


----------



## 5DEUCE

2 wing all the way! :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2011, 04:40 PM~19961285
> *hmm 2 0r 3 wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




fr380s


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 09:28 AM~19117063
> *thats exactly what it is   should be 375 hp or so nothing to crazy but should do ok,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what brand are those pulley's :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 25 2011, 04:53 PM~19961371
> *save the 3 wing KO's for some cross laced wheels  :thumbsup:  , how about some 3 wing super swept, mock them up to see how they look......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the rims look good.. :thumbsup: TWO WING


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 26 2011, 01:11 PM~19967255
> *what brand are those pulley's  :biggrin:
> *


only the best S&P


----------



## Mr Impala

3rd memeber assembled thanks to no joke


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:wave:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2011, 05:33 PM~19968565
> *3rd memeber assembled thanks to no joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should be all done tuesday, didnt get to it today, but its ganna be one bad looking piece!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2011, 07:40 PM~19961285
> *hmm 2 0r 3 wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Door #2


----------



## Mr Impala

a little custom touch for the back seat 58 style impala rear seat trim there are 2 more chrome pieces that connect to the speaker grill pretty cool shit


----------



## KAMOZO_310

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2011, 12:14 PM~19972836
> *a little custom touch for the back seat 58 style impala rear seat trim there are 2 more chrome pieces that connect to the speaker grill pretty cool shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
Thats fuken badazz!! :cheesy:


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2011, 01:14 PM~19972836
> *a little custom touch for the back seat 58 style impala rear seat trim there are 2 more chrome pieces that connect to the speaker grill pretty cool shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like a poncho trim :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2011, 12:14 PM~19972836
> *a little custom touch for the back seat 58 style impala rear seat trim there are 2 more chrome pieces that connect to the speaker grill pretty cool shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!
:0 thats what im working on for my 59 rag!! :wow: 
dang it!! :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

:drama: Cant wait for this car!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2011, 04:14 PM~19972836
> *a little custom touch for the back seat 58 style impala rear seat trim there are 2 more chrome pieces that connect to the speaker grill pretty cool shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang. Brent, Always on your toes. I was just talking to marc about doing this the other day, and BAM!! I see it in your thread. Nice touch.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2011, 06:11 AM~19978747
> *Dang. Brent,  Always on your toes. I was just talking to marc about doing this the other day, and BAM!! I see it in your thread. Nice touch.
> *


pretty hard pieces to find i got lucky. I have my grill screen chromed but i didnt like it it got lost in all the chrome so i painted it am going to put the screen tback togther this week and see how it looks.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2011, 02:14 PM~19972836
> *a little custom touch for the back seat 58 style impala rear seat trim there are 2 more chrome pieces that connect to the speaker grill pretty cool shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn...., that looks really nice.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2011, 02:14 PM~19980044
> *pretty hard pieces to find i got lucky. I have my grill screen chromed but i didnt like it it got lost in all the chrome so i painted it am going to put the screen tback togther this week and see how it looks.
> *


its looking good, marc was laughing at me when i suggested the idea to him :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2011, 03:23 PM~19980894
> *its looking good, marc was laughing at me when i suggested the idea to him  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't laugh, did I? 


Maybe I did.. lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good!


----------



## Royalty

Since I'm the only one who likes the 3 prongs you should send the to me so I can put them next to my smooth 3 prongs. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 28 2011, 12:39 PM~19980963
> *I didn't laugh, did I?
> Maybe I did.. lol..  :biggrin:
> *











doesnt it look sick


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 28 2011, 07:15 PM~19982849
> *Since I'm the only one who likes the 3 prongs you should send the to me so I can put them next to my smooth 3 prongs. :biggrin:
> *


I said go with the 3's also... im not a huge fan of them normally, but those are nice.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2011, 12:02 AM~19986598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt it look sick
> *


now with this picture everybody is ganna want to do this!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2011, 03:02 AM~19986598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt it look sick
> *


It does look pretty fresh if I say so myself.


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2011, 12:14 PM~19972836
> *a little custom touch for the back seat 58 style impala rear seat trim there are 2 more chrome pieces that connect to the speaker grill pretty cool shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SUM KOOL SHIT.... GOT MINE SOLID,WITH LIL HOLES THAT SPELL "SS"...IN THE MIDDLE....


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 09:28 AM~19117063
> *thats exactly what it is   should be 375 hp or so nothing to crazy but should do ok,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE

Baller :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2011, 01:14 PM~19972836
> *a little custom touch for the back seat 58 style impala rear seat trim there are 2 more chrome pieces that connect to the speaker grill pretty cool shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick brent,keep up the good work i see forward progress n thats always good,but i think the 3 prong would look better but just make sure the chip dont say mercedes benz in it please :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2011, 01:02 AM~19986598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt it look sick
> *


Old School touch right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

dug out my hydros today WTF dirty as fuck 





















but a little windex and microfiber good as new 





























also bought an eq this week woo hoo. dropped the pumps off to get plumbed up and the shelf made should be done in a few weeks, :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 4 2011, 09:27 PM~20017498
> *dug out my hydros today WTF dirty as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a little windex and microfiber good as new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also bought an eq this week woo hoo. dropped the pumps off to get plumbed up and the shelf made should be done in a few weeks,  :biggrin:
> *


I like that tank....it's different


----------



## specialk11232

turing out clean as always!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 4 2011, 08:28 PM~20017922
> *I like that tank....it's different
> *


X2


----------



## 8t4mc

Just read every page to be brought up to speed..Keep up the hard work!!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 4 2011, 10:27 PM~20017498
> *dug out my hydros today WTF dirty as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a little windex and microfiber good as new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also bought an eq this week woo hoo. dropped the pumps off to get plumbed up and the shelf made should be done in a few weeks,  :biggrin:
> *


Tank looks pretty good. Nice job


----------



## Mr Impala

rear end amost done thanks to my homie no joke


----------



## 79 cutty

Chrome is looking good....and can't mess with the old school BBE's! I used to love mine! :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 8 2011, 11:02 PM~20048335
> *rear end amost done thanks to my homie no joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would of been done but you were missing a couple parts, will be done tomorrow if you get them, its looking badass


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## menace59

Nice!!!


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

clean build as always :wow:


----------



## vegASS

amazing parts :0


----------



## Chevillacs

LOOKS DAMN GOOD!


----------



## TWEEDY

I love following your build ups..


----------



## vengence

comin along


----------



## Mr Impala

slowly but surely seems like i spend 2-300 a week on this thing lol its like a mortgage


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2011, 10:03 AM~20067374
> *slowly but surely seems like i spend 2-300 a week on this thing lol its like a mortgage
> *


 :wow: :wow: damn n i pay 300 a month in rent :wow: :wow: 

whos a baller? sure as hell aint me :biggrin:


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760

shit looks clean!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 9 2011, 01:02 AM~20048335-->
> 
> 
> 
> rear end amost done thanks to my homie no joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: nice chit man....:thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Mar 11 2011, 12:05 PM~2006
> *7837]
> :wow:  :wow: damn n i pay 300 a month in rent  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> whos a baller? sure as hell aint me  :biggrin:
> *


300 a month in rent...i'd hate to see ur pad.


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2011, 09:51 PM~20064671
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


done, now take it home before i sell it LOL


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 13 2011, 02:17 AM~20078968
> *done, now take it home before i sell it LOL
> *



Or before I steal it!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2011, 10:03 AM~20067374
> *slowly but surely seems like i spend 2-300 a week on this thing lol its like a mortgage
> *


*im sure you'll get your money back !! * :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 13 2011, 02:26 PM~20081930
> *im sure you'll get your money back !!  :biggrin:
> *


with intrest :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire




----------



## Mr Impala

my throttle body plate


----------



## Majestic Nice

Lookin good Brent!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 11 2011, 10:34 PM~20072396
> *300 a month in rent...i'd hate to see ur pad.
> *


it aint much,just rent a room,no garage but i go to brothers to work on car anyways


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

can't wait for the finished product !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Mar 23 2011, 04:58 PM~20163137
> *can't wait for the finished product !!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Who u tellin


----------



## edelmiro13

Really nice work


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 23 2011, 07:40 AM~20159177
> *my throttle body plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 23 2011, 07:40 AM~20159177
> *my throttle body plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

i havent posted much progress but im working on it little by little!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2011, 10:53 PM~20207024
> *i havent posted much progress but im working on it little by little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn now thats sharp


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Now that's a slab of steel!!


----------



## JasonJ

Looks like grandma tying her shoes while wearing a tank top.


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2011, 03:26 PM~20208081
> *Looks like grandma tying her shoes while wearing a tank top.
> *


ha!!!! took me a min on that one


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for another clean ass build!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2011, 06:26 AM~20208081
> *Looks like grandma tying her shoes while wearing a tank top.
> *


this ***** clownin :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2011, 06:26 AM~20208081
> *Looks like grandma tying her shoes while wearing a tank top.
> *


DAM JASON THATS A GOOD ONE LOL LOL LOL LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: but your chrome might get fucked up on your next batch for that one :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 29 2011, 06:55 PM~20212711
> *DAM JASON THATS A GOOD ONE LOL LOL LOL LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but your chrome might get fucked up on your next batch for that one  :biggrin:
> *


Shhhh! Dont give him anymore ideas! My postal lady already thinks im ordering boxes of dildos every time i get a box from him. :angry: 
But i know his UPS guy has a smirk on his face when he drops stuff off from "MegaPenisExtension.com". :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2011, 06:08 PM~20212799
> *Shhhh! Dont give him anymore ideas! My postal lady already thinks im ordering boxes of dildos every time i get a box from him.  :angry:
> But i know his UPS guy has a smirk on his face when he drops stuff off from "MegaPenisExtension.com".  :biggrin:
> *


the fac tthat jason knows what grandmas tittys look like is scary in itself :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

am sure mike and brent will make that chi chi pump rack look good lol


----------



## H&MEURO

wow its going to be nice! i going to start saving now! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## MR.LAC

Brent you need Zig Zags slow downs?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 29 2011, 10:05 PM~20215088
> *Brent you need Zig Zags slow downs?
> *


i have these right now going to see how they look


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Feb 1 2011, 04:31 PM~19758663
> *2 more and you will be caught up LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OG USO 4 LIFE_@Mar 30 2011, 12:12 PM~20219001
> *:thumbsup:
> *


craig cant come in here anymore he just sold his new cadillac project hes been banned to boatforums.com!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2011, 06:17 PM~20212855
> *the fac tthat jason knows what grandmas tittys look like is scary in itself  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2011, 02:25 PM~20219555
> *craig cant come in here anymore he just sold his new cadillac project hes been banned to boatforums.com!
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

:roflmao: yall have me just rollin over here,good one jason and brent both yall got some good jokes 

progress lookin good brent keep it up


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 23 2011, 07:40 AM~20159177
> *my throttle body plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice detail brent


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2011, 10:53 PM~20207024
> *i havent posted much progress but im working on it little by little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice pump rack!


----------



## OGUSO805

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2011, 01:25 PM~20219555
> *craig cant come in here anymore he just sold his new cadillac project hes been banned to boatforums.com!
> *


HE DIDNT EVEN HAVE IT FOR A FULL DAY...:twak:...LOL.. HE BROKE HIS OLD RECORD OF 4 DAYS.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2011, 10:42 PM~20215852
> *i have these right now going to see how they look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike the homie told me to get at you.. Have others in stock...


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2011, 11:42 PM~20215852
> *i have these right now going to see how they look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## regal ryda

uffin:


----------



## vengence

any updates brent?


----------



## Mr Impala

none but should be getting the frame painted soon. i just been too busy i mean i am working on it chroming stuff still and buying stuff just not much to take pics of.


----------



## JasonJ

What color you painting it?


----------



## monsterup

Hay homie was just wondering who is doing your chrome


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by monsterup_@Apr 12 2011, 08:38 PM~20324410
> *Hay  homie was just wondering who is doing your chrome
> *


I WANNA KNOW ALSO, HE SAYS HE DOES IT IN HIS GARAGE LOL


----------



## Lil_Rob00

nice work homie


----------



## JasonJ

:roflmao:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by monsterup_@Apr 12 2011, 08:38 PM~20324410
> *Hay  homie was just wondering who is doing your chrome
> *


click the link in my signaure i do chrome


----------



## andrewlister

wheres the damn car pics brent????

that new baby keeping you too busy? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 15 2011, 03:21 AM~20344113
> *wheres the damn car pics brent????
> 
> that new baby keeping you too busy?  :biggrin:
> *


ill be having some updates soon like i said its just chrome right now hydros r almost done transmissions almost done frames getting painted next week i should have a rolling chassis in the near future.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2011, 10:02 AM~20345430
> *ill be having some updates soon like i said its just chrome right now hydros r almost done transmissions almost done frames getting painted next week i should have a rolling chassis in the near future.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

im still plugging away :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2011, 08:42 PM~20368000
> *im still plugging away  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Brent, its the detail that people remember :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2011, 06:42 PM~20368000
> *im still plugging away  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work...... saw the car in person going to come out hard like your other car's you had in the pass :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2011, 06:42 PM~20368000
> *im still plugging away  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## leg46y

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 21 2010, 06:25 AM~19117778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vw color called harvest moon
> *


u still goin with this colour or white? because the gbox looks white from here?

looking sweet so far.


----------



## Mr Impala

vw color it does look white its a light color but its harvest moon.


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2011, 06:42 PM~20368000
> *im still plugging away  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2011, 01:25 PM~20219555
> *craig cant come in here anymore he just sold his new cadillac project hes been banned to boatforums.com!
> *




LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Mar 31 2011, 12:35 AM~20225271
> *HE DIDNT EVEN HAVE IT FOR A FULL DAY...:twak:...LOL.. HE BROKE HIS OLD RECORD OF 4 DAYS.. :biggrin:
> *



LOL :0


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Mar 30 2011, 11:35 PM~20225271
> *HE DIDNT EVEN HAVE IT FOR A FULL DAY...:twak:...LOL.. HE BROKE HIS OLD RECORD OF 4 DAYS.. :biggrin:
> *


Haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

almost down with the mock ups


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> almost down with the mock ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's serious right there homie!
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

Nice Build!


----------



## chtrone

Set up is looking great!


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2011, 06:32 PM~20417299
> *almost down with the mock ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 1sikMC

Where u get motor end caps the bullet style


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 25 2011, 09:46 PM~20420152
> *Where u get motor end caps the bullet style
> *


i got em at pomona swap meeet i can get more i think they were 100 each


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

new motor caps and gonna hide the power wire


----------



## no joke

everything looking good homie cant wait to see the whole car done to take a cruise


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Apr 27 2011, 11:22 PM~20437381
> *everything looking good homie cant wait to see the whole car done to take a cruise
> *


yours first lol


----------



## vengence

damn brent,comin along sick and lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

frame getting some final touches before paint 

:biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Set Up Looking good, and I cant wait to see that frame painted! Looking Good Homie...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2011, 05:16 PM~20442372
> *frame getting some final touches before paint
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn brent that frame lookin like it gonna come out babys butt smooth n from the quality i already see goin into this build im thinkin it gonna look drippin wet when it done :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65

Very nice built


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Always puttin it down Brent


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2011, 01:25 PM~20448626
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Always puttin it down Brent
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

The set up is looking sick!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2011, 06:41 AM~20453190
> *The set up is looking sick!
> *


thanks dropped most of the fittings off yesterday to get plated should be done in about a week if all goes well :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

Looking good Big Fella.


----------



## Maximus1959

:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Can't wait to see the frame all wet...

Lookin good Brent


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

very nice


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2011, 08:41 AM~20453190
> *The set up is looking sick!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

That frame is CLEAN Brent


----------



## no joke

cant wait to see it in a couple months all done in a rolling chassis


----------



## TKeeby79

NICE!!!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 6 2011, 09:10 PM~20500834
> *That frame is CLEAN Brent
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 7 2011, 01:17 PM~20503678
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

johnny i sent your parts today


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hey where can a guy get a couple of those convertible body mounts?



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 7 2011, 08:17 PM~20505151
> *Hey where can a guy get a couple of those convertible body mounts?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=69127

he makes em


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 8 2011, 12:02 AM~20506244
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=69127
> 
> he makes em
> *


Awesome! Thanks man


----------



## Mr Impala

took these fittings to machine shop for some tapping and drilling :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 8 2011, 03:07 AM~20506266
> *Awesome! Thanks man
> *


Thats my homie Jeff, and he's canadian too !
:thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2011, 03:18 PM~20531583
> *took these fittings to machine shop for some tapping and drilling  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2011, 03:18 PM~20531583
> *took these fittings to machine shop for some tapping and drilling  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn brent digital gauges for the setup? ok you really better finish this car its gonna be definitely sick


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20533754
> *damn brent digital gauges for the setup? ok you really better finish this car its gonna be definitely sick
> *


naw they dont make 1.5" gauges in digital that one i have is for mock up its blown and has oil in it


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2011, 09:45 PM~20534685
> *naw they dont make 1.5" gauges in digital that one i have is for mock up its blown and has oil in it
> *


ah i see :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

trust me i looked into it lol. i found one company that sold em but they were like 1,000 each and 3" way too big


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2011, 06:23 AM~20536522
> *trust me i looked into it lol. i found one company that sold em but they were like 1,000 each and 3" way too big
> *


Try this https://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/searc...&N=0&sst=subset they have gauges


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@May 12 2011, 07:33 AM~20536568
> *Try this https://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/searc...&N=0&sst=subset they have gauges
> *


yeah they r all big and ugly and 300.00 and up im not gonna spend 1200.00 on ugly big gaudy gauges hell im neck deep already in this setup lol


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2011, 10:50 AM~20536669
> *yeah they r all big and ugly and 300.00 and up im not gonna spend 1200.00 on ugly big gaudy gauges hell im neck deep already in this setup lol
> *


But it looks nice so stop whining :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2011, 06:50 AM~20536669
> *yeah they r all big and ugly and 300.00 and up im not gonna spend 1200.00 on ugly big gaudy gauges hell im neck deep already in this setup lol
> *


LOL DAMN IT


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2011, 06:50 AM~20536669
> *yeah they r all big and ugly and 300.00 and up im not gonna spend 1200.00 on ugly big gaudy gauges hell im neck deep already in this setup lol
> *


What psi you looking to get and size ?


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2011, 05:40 PM~19961285
> *hmm 2 0r 3 wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those knock-offs look familiar....lol. They came out nice. i'd go with the 3 wing.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2011, 07:23 AM~20536522
> *trust me i looked into it lol. i found one company that sold em but they were like 1,000 each and 3" way too big
> *


yeah i hear ya on that,still would definitely be sick as hell though


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2011, 05:16 PM~20442372
> *frame getting some final touches before paint
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SupremeAir

Man you build nice stuff wish I had the time and $$$$


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 12 2011, 12:24 PM~20538194
> *Man you build nice stuff wish I had the time and $$$$
> *


man your a comedian. the guy that has probably a million dollars in sand cars/trailer/hauler aint got no money lol. get that 6t4 of yours and dust it off and drive it or the cadi or caprice


----------



## Moe Built

uffin: uffin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2011, 01:39 PM~20538808
> *man your a comedian. the guy that has probably a million dollars in sand cars/trailer/hauler aint got no money lol. get that 6t4 of yours and dust it off and drive it or the cadi or caprice
> *


yeah no shit,what i make in a year is prolly pocket change to him,lol shit to most anyone on here i prolly make pocket change to lol 

























i broke guy that barely make 20k a year :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

super wet, and it has an appointment to see steve deman tomorrow :biggrin: 






































oh and the hydros r almost done :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

DAMN HOMIE YOUR DOING BIG THANGS


----------



## Zoom

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2011, 08:44 PM~20549114
> *super wet, and it has an appointment to see steve deman tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the hydros r almost done  :biggrin:
> *


sick!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 13 2011, 09:53 PM~20549543
> *DAMN HOMIE YOUR DOING BIG THANGS
> *


trying to chip away at it little by little we need to start a build up topic on the ss rag in your backyard!


----------



## no joke

HOPEFULLY ONE DAY I CAN DO BIG THANGS TOO


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by no joke_@May 13 2011, 10:07 PM~20549636
> *HOPEFULLY ONE DAY I CAN DO BIG THANGS TOO
> *


black mamba 64 ss rag 61 rag world record holder single pump and a cool retro mini truck your OK in my book!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2011, 08:44 PM~20549114
> *super wet, and it has an appointment to see steve deman tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the hydros r almost done  :biggrin:
> *


STEVE DEMAN :0 :0 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS FRAME FINISHED


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 13 2011, 10:47 PM~20549896
> *STEVE DEMAN :0  :0  :0  CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS FRAME FINISHED
> *



x2..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2011, 10:43 PM~20549878
> *black mamba 64 ss rag 61 rag world record holder single pump and a cool retro mini truck your OK in my book!
> *


ok cmon share pics :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 15 2011, 04:16 AM~20555510
> *ok cmon share pics  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 14 2011, 06:47 AM~20549896
> *STEVE DEMAN :0  :0  :0  CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS FRAME FINISHED
> *


X3.


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2011, 10:44 PM~20549114
> *super wet, and it has an appointment to see steve deman tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the hydros r almost done  :biggrin:
> *


Frame is looking Clean Big Homie! Cant wait to see it after Steve Deman gets his hands on it!


----------



## Mr Impala

stve said he wanted to knock out out in a few days so hopefully ill have it back this week


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2011, 06:19 PM~20558817
> *stve said he wanted to knock out out in a few days so hopefully ill have it back this week
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 13 2011, 09:47 PM~20549896
> *STEVE DEMAN :0  :0  :0  CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS FRAME FINISHED
> *


X4


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2011, 10:44 PM~20549114
> *super wet, and it has an appointment to see steve deman tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the hydros r almost done  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Brent... I'm lovin that setup... :thumbsup: 

I'm sure the frame ain't gonna be too bad either...


----------



## StreetFame

:wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks to jd at hustle harder for the powder coat :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 12:56 PM~20571368
> *thanks to jd at hustle harder for the powder coat  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:run: :sprint: DAMN that looks hot 






















































now brent remember you need to finish this car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah im gonna try :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 03:18 PM~20572405
> *yeah im gonna try  :biggrin:
> *


i know


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 12:56 PM~20571368
> *thanks to jd at hustle harder for the powder coat  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you going all out this time! look at the back of them bumpers!!!
looks good brent!


----------



## Mr Impala

lol just trying to do something nice not in a rush this time i usually am im trying to be patient as i get older. This is going to be my last lowrider for awhile so i wanted it to be a nice one that i can be proud of. Its hard to have a 64 and make people say thats a bad ass 64 since theres been so many of em doubt anyone anytime soon will top southside player johns car was so far ahead of its time that people are still trying to catch it. I had a centerfold now im shooting for the cover and ill be happy


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

OHHH YEA!!!!


----------



## no joke

looking good homie, its coming together nicely


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20574743
> *lol just trying to do something nice not in a rush this time i usually am im trying to be patient as i get older. This is going to be my last lowrider for awhile so i wanted it to be a nice one that i can be proud of. Its hard to have a 64 and make people say thats a bad ass 64 since theres been so many of em doubt anyone anytime soon will top southside player johns car was so far ahead of its time that people are still trying to catch it. I had a centerfold now im shooting for the cover and ill be happy
> *


keep your eye on the prize brent and you will achieve


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 05:18 PM~20572405
> *yeah im gonna for sure  :biggrin:
> *


Fixed...  :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2011, 10:47 PM~20420581
> *i got em at pomona swap meeet i can get more i think they were 100 each
> *


hey will u get better deal if u get 3


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

anythin to update us with brent?


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20574743
> *lol just trying to do something nice not in a rush this time i usually am im trying to be patient as i get older. This is going to be my last lowrider for awhile so i wanted it to be a nice one that i can be proud of. Its hard to have a 64 and make people say thats a bad ass 64 since theres been so many of em doubt anyone anytime soon will top southside player johns car was so far ahead of its time that people are still trying to catch it. I had a centerfold now im shooting for the cover and ill be happy
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 18 2011, 10:19 PM~20583214
> *anythin to update us with brent?
> *


had to redo my fittings and some of my bumper pieces powder coater did some damage to the bumpers and the fittings i got a little greedy and put too much copper and they were a little too thick so i stripped em and am redoing them. picking up my cylinders cups and donuts from the platers today. Steve said next week on my frame it rained a few days here and been kinda cold.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

looking good as usual Brent....another top notch build like always


----------



## Wizzard

I just know it, this car will be a bad mother...


----------



## vallero68

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 20 2010, 04:47 PM~19119475
> *sold em its going to be an impala like it originally was they made it a ss it was a fair deal though i sold buckets for 350 sold tilt out of it for 450 ss door trims it had the rag frame i didnt need i got 500 for it i paid 3800 shipped - the parts i sold probably paid like 2500 shipped for it. was rusty as fuck though i put new floors rockers clip doors trunk lid it was alot of work.
> *


WHOS DOING THE METEL WORK ON LMK


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20574743
> *lol just trying to do something nice not in a rush this time i usually am im trying to be patient as i get older. This is going to be my last lowrider for awhile so i wanted it to be a nice one that i can be proud of. Its hard to have a 64 and make people say thats a bad ass 64 since theres been so many of em doubt anyone anytime soon will top southside player johns car was so far ahead of its time that people are still trying to catch it. I had a centerfold now im shooting for the cover and ill be happy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@May 19 2011, 03:53 PM~20587689
> *WHOS DOING THE METEL WORK ON LMK
> *


one of my homies did it.


----------



## Mr Impala

of course they sent me the wrong gauges! 




















need upright mount not backside mount!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 09:48 PM~20574743
> *lol just trying to do something nice not in a rush this time i usually am im trying to be patient as i get older. This is going to be my last lowrider for awhile so i wanted it to be a nice one that i can be proud of. Its hard to have a 64 and make people say thats a bad ass 64 since theres been so many of em doubt anyone anytime soon will top southside player johns car was so far ahead of its time that people are still trying to catch it. I had a centerfold now im shooting for the cover and ill be happy
> *


 :werd:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2011, 08:05 AM~20584731
> *had to redo my fittings and some of my bumper pieces powder coater did some damage to the bumpers and the fittings i got a little greedy and put too much copper and they were a little too thick so i stripped em and am redoing them. picking up my cylinders cups and donuts from the platers today. Steve said next week on my frame it rained a few days here and been kinda cold.
> *


oh so yall got the rain we usually have  

sorry brent had to trade weather for at least a few days with yall as soon as i remember how ill take the rain back we only get it like most the year :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

still debating on the pressure gauges up or down


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2011, 08:46 PM~20629442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still debating on the pressure gauges up or down
> *



When someone takes a picture, it's hard to see the gauge if it's pointing up unless you're looking down on it.


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2011, 09:46 PM~20629442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still debating on the pressure gauges up or down
> *


 :0 Sooo Shiny...


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2011, 07:46 PM~20629442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still debating on the pressure gauges up or down
> *


Very nice Brent


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 25 2011, 07:53 PM~20629534
> *When someone takes a picture, it's hard to see the gauge if it's pointing up unless you're looking down on it.
> *


thatsthe thing the setup will be pretty low in the trunk so i dunno guess ill try em both ways and see what i like


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2011, 09:46 PM~20629442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still debating on the pressure gauges up or down
> *


When you first posted the pumps I wasn't too sure about the tank BUT now ..................................................... DAMN does this look killer !


----------



## XLowLifeX

fuck thats a lot of money right there... i like the guages down... when you look at the set up you look down at it...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 26 2011, 03:59 AM~20631608
> *fuck thats a lot of money right there... i like the guages down... when you look at the set up you look down at it...
> *


yeah until you actually sit down and add it up you wont believe it. but dumps alone are 2400.00 shit adds up quick. 62 looking good getting photo shoots and all well deserved now cut that thing :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: a little preview


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 28 2011, 07:25 PM~20648850
> *:biggrin: a little preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww shit :0 :0


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 28 2011, 09:00 PM~20649247
> *aww shit :0  :0
> *


X64


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 28 2011, 06:25 PM~20648850
> *:biggrin: a little preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coming together  Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 28 2011, 07:25 PM~20648850
> *:biggrin: a little preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful!! :cheesy: always coming out with the cleanest shit  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 29 2011, 08:47 PM~20651840
> *beautiful!! :cheesy: always coming out with the cleanest shit   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, gonna be good.


----------



## no joke

looking real nice homles, you should have a rolling chassis like 2 weeks, hopefully by the end of the year we could go cruising in both of are rags


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## Tage

The frame is looking real nice Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

Mr Impala said:


> thatsthe thing the setup will be pretty low in the trunk so i dunno guess ill try em both ways and see what i like


Split the difference and mount em at a 45 :dunno:


----------



## tko_818

Steve Deman on the frame? :0


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## chtrone

Very nice


----------



## TONY MONTANA

OH BOY:cheesy:


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Real Good Brent! I will be out there this Friday when can I get a live look see?


----------



## Mr Impala

hopefully have it home saturday!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mr Impala said:


> hopefully have it home saturday!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Just in time ;-)



Mr Impala said:


> hopefully have it home saturday!


----------



## Mr Impala

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> Just in time ;-)


 
lol but u will want to meet me somewhere and have me take it with me so you can see it lol.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Mr Impala said:


> hopefully have it home saturday!


:roflmao:

I'm sure it ain't shit to you Brent cause you've done it so many times now, but I'd be excited as hell to start assembling that roller...

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

lookin good brent keep up the good work,the gauges id say have em face up cause thats how you would see em at a show easiest and would make for a killer picture as well


----------



## MR.*512*

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## no joke

no joke said:


> looking real nice homles, you should have a rolling chassis like 2 weeks, hopefully by the end of the year we could go cruising in both of are rags


roller coming real soon


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Wizzard

Mr Impala said:


>


Just beautiful...


----------



## Firefly

That turned out really nice Brent!


----------



## JasonJ

Ooooh weeee, i knew i smelled something! Thats the shit, Deman is the shit....


----------



## StreetFame

:wow:


----------



## 5DEUCE

Mr Impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

Mr Impala said:


>


got DAMN!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## kandychromegsxr

very nice brent!!


----------



## vengence

Mr Impala said:


>


 :fool2: :wow:  holy shit brent between that and your frame you can damn near take it to a show now and start whoopin on people


----------



## 925rider

Mr Impala said:


>


uffin:uffin:


----------



## westsidehydros

Mr Impala said:


> thatsthe thing the setup will be pretty low in the trunk so i dunno guess ill try em both ways and see what i like


45's


----------



## 1229

:fool2::fool2:


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


>


damn, how many energy drinks does Mike drink??????????????:chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## CHUCC

Amazing work!


----------



## IN YA MOUF

:worship:


----------



## rag61

HOTTTT!!! love the frame!!


----------



## no joke

my homie showing everybody how its done


----------



## chtrone

CHUCC said:


> Amazing work!


X64!


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> my homie showing everybody how its done


lol with a lot of help from you and your crew


----------



## rick383

you all ready started to working on the body ?


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Skim

Mr Impala said:


>


deman definitely got down.


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## BIG MARC

Looking good!


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

JasonJ said:


>


:rofl::roflmao:

Brent must've gone to the same school as Seth... He used to do that shit all the time...


----------



## JasonJ

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :rofl::roflmao:
> 
> Brent must've gone to the same school as Seth... He used to do that shit all the time...


Yea we go back and forth with the creative shipping labels... but this one crossed the line because my poor sweet innocent mail lady who is just the nicest lady ever had to write that on the missed delivery notice, lol!!! I just told my wife to sign it sign it as Mrs. Lovesmorecock when she comes today. :burn:


----------



## westsidehydros

JasonJ said:


> Yea we go back and forth with the creative shipping labels... but this one crossed the line because my poor sweet innocent mail lady who is just the nicest lady ever had to write that on the missed delivery notice, lol!!! I just told my wife to sign it sign it as Mrs. Lovesmorecock when she comes today. :burn:


 
we've sent some funny shit back n forth, the last one i sent him had a memo for 1970s vintage gay porn collection. the one he sent back, he taped pics of dudes in bannana benders all over it. everyone at po knows me, so they shit themselves when they saw the box...

...still dosent explain where HE got them from ...:rofl:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

JasonJ said:


> Yea we go back and forth with the creative shipping labels... but this one crossed the line because my poor sweet innocent mail lady who is just the nicest lady ever had to write that on the missed delivery notice, lol!!! I just told my wife to sign it sign it as Mrs. Lovesmorecock when she comes today. :burn:


That's some funny shit Jason... LMFAO :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

westsidehydros said:


> we've sent some funny shit back n forth, the last one i sent him had a memo for 1970s vintage gay porn collection. the one he sent back, he taped pics of dudes in bannana benders all over it. everyone at po knows me, so they shit themselves when they saw the box...
> 
> ...*still dosent explain where HE got them from* ...:rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## vengence

:roflmao: yall are crackin me the hell up i cant stop laughing


----------



## TKeeby79

JasonJ said:


>


 LMFAO....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

JasonJ said:


>


I had a boss once that would pay me in personel checks (painting company) and they had his wife's name on them. I'd write "for hot oil massage" or some other random shit. It took him like a year to figure it out but he was pissed, laid a copy of all the check out in front of me and said "Explain!" I busted out laughing in his face.


----------



## Tage

JasonJ said:


>



LOL.... thank god I never got a delivery notification like that from Him LMAO....


----------



## 5DEUCE

Mr Impala said:


>


Thats sick!!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## no joke

DAMN your the MASTER i want to be like you when i grow up


----------



## vengence

Mr Impala said:


>


 hell yeah


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> DAMN your the MASTER i want to be like you when i grow up


dont listen to this guy hes building the next lowrider of the year i saw his floors the other day hes my hero


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> dont listen to this guy hes building the next lowrider of the year i saw his floors the other day hes my hero


HAHAHA ya right my bucket wont even be as nice as your rear seat trim


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> HAHAHA ya right my bucket wont even be as nice as your rear seat trim


and my car wont even be as nice as your billet hood hinges or custom made bushings!


----------



## vengence

Mr Impala said:


> dont listen to this guy hes building the next lowrider of the year i saw his floors the other day hes my hero


 oohh clean i like


----------



## RdnLow63

sick


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> and my car wont even be as nice as your billet hood hinges or custom made bushings!


ya right, mine is just a little street car not a MASTER PIECE like yours


----------



## rollindeep408

Mr Impala said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Mr Impala

HOME AT LAST


----------



## JasonJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

bad ass dogg...


----------



## BIGTONY

Looks good B


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## capone530

trafficker much??


----------



## locorider

Mr Impala said:


>


 Frame looks good  ...whats really going on with that 58 tho :0:0


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Impala said:


> HOME AT LAST


Its about time! LOL..


----------



## Tage

The Frame is looking real nice Brent


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

Dayyyum:0


----------



## StreetFame

GREAT WORK... VERY MOTIVATING


----------



## vengence

aight brent when we gonna see that frame and all that chrome all put together?


----------



## JasonJ

locorider said:


> Frame looks good  ...whats really going on with that 58 tho :0:0


YOU SAID IT!!! Get that frame outta the way, youre blocking the 58!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Mr Impala said:


> HOME AT LAST


looks good!


----------



## vengence

JasonJ said:


> YOU SAID IT!!! Get that frame outta the way, youre blocking the 58!!!


i knew that was comin i wasnt bout to be the one that said it though lol :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

far fkkn out!! i havent been here for a while, this is looking amazing brent


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## JasonJ

_*SOLD!!!*_


----------



## leg46y

JasonJ said:


> _*SOLD!!!*_


WHAT THE FUCK ????


----------



## plank

JasonJ said:


> _*SOLD!!!*_


Sold?? what's sold???


----------



## vengence

BRENT DID YOU SELL THIS BEFORE YOU EVEN STARTED PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER? 

:wow: damn i hope your jokin


----------



## AMB1800

Jason is probaly just fooling arround since Brent is known for selling his cars quick and unexpected


----------



## Mr Impala

naw i didnt sell it just havent had time to work on it been extremely busy working the life of a hustler can be rough sometimes i cant take a week off and work on my car cuz then the money stops coming in lol. Ill get on it soon working on a deal to buy 3 64s right now so thats gonna keep me busy parting them out for a month or more! Ones even a 2drht!


----------



## KERRBSS

sup brent....looking good...thanks for the door strikers, the chrome on them is beautiful


----------



## Tage

Mr Impala said:


> naw i didnt sell it just havent had time to work on it been extremely busy working the life of a hustler can be rough sometimes i cant take a week off and work on my car cuz then the money stops coming in lol. Ill get on it soon working on a deal to buy 3 64s right now so thats gonna keep me busy parting them out for a month or more! Ones even a 2drht!



Danny Might need a solid hood of one those 64's. Keep me posted =)


----------



## bigjoe82

Hey Brent, 64 is coming out very nice!


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> naw i didnt sell it *just havent had time to work on it been extremely busy working the life of a hustler can be rough sometimes* i cant take a week off and work on my car cuz then the money stops coming in lol. Ill get on it soon working on a deal to buy 3 64s right now so thats gonna keep me busy parting them out for a month or more! Ones even a 2drht!


I SEE THAT! WHEW! Its HARD out there!!!


----------



## StreetFame

JasonJ said:


> I SEE THAT! WHEW! Its HARD out there!!!


:0:roflmao:


----------



## vengence

Mr Impala said:


> naw i didnt sell it just havent had time to work on it been extremely busy working the life of a hustler can be rough sometimes i cant take a week off and work on my car cuz then the money stops coming in lol. Ill get on it soon working on a deal to buy 3 64s right now so thats gonna keep me busy parting them out for a month or more! Ones even a 2drht!


 good to hear you aint sold it brent,now to bad im not down that way id be down to come take that 2dr off your hands and strip the other 2 for you :biggrin: exactly how bare bones you want it stripped :biggrin: 



JasonJ said:


> I SEE THAT! WHEW! Its HARD out there!!!


lol thats what you call time in the think tank jason


----------



## rag61

JasonJ said:


> I SEE THAT! WHEW! Its HARD out there!!!


man im selling the bodyshop so i can be a hustler and chill on a boat!................


----------



## kandychromegsxr

rag61 said:


> man im selling the bodyshop so i can be a hustler and chill on a boat!................


i aint really big fan of boats but sounds like a good idea!!


----------



## Mr Impala

lol that was my homies boat i gave up on the boat thing too much money not enough time but we did have a great weekend nice to get away with the family and relax. the 64 is in limp mode right now i havent even gotten the frame off the rotisserie yet.


----------



## Mr Impala

rag61 said:


> man im selling the bodyshop so i can be a hustler and chill on a boat!................


shit j ohnny can sell his trunk l id and buy a boat!


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> lol that was my homies boat *i gave up on the boat thing too much money* not enough time but we did have a great weekend nice to get away with the family and relax. the 64 is in limp mode right now i havent even gotten the frame off the rotisserie yet.


Thats why they call it a BOAT.... every time something goes wrong with it.... Bust Out Another Thousand.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

JasonJ said:


> Thats why they call it a BOAT.... every time something goes wrong with it.... Bust Out Another Thousand.


LMAO.......


----------



## no joke

ok show the frame on jack stands, i almost dropped it LOL JK


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks for the help today getting it off the damn cart!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 334666
> View attachment 334665
> View attachment 334664
> 
> 
> thanks for the help today getting it off the damn cart!


Awwwww.. That little HEART is so cute Huey.. :biggrin: jp

Roller's comin together Brent... Lovin it... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 334666
> View attachment 334665
> View attachment 334664
> 
> 
> thanks for the help today getting it off the damn cart!


:wow: LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Let the Hustling Begin!! Looks good Brent.


----------



## Tage

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 334666
> View attachment 334665
> View attachment 334664
> 
> 
> thanks for the help today getting it off the damn cart!



Frames is coming together real nice Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 334666
> View attachment 334665
> View attachment 334664
> 
> 
> :wow: Looks Real Good!!!


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

JasonJ said:


> I SEE THAT! WHEW! Its HARD out there!!!









Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 334666
> View attachment 334665
> View attachment 334664
> 
> 
> thanks for the help today getting it off the damn cart!


Looking like a real piece of art!:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

ok can you please put some more chrome parts on your frame, i want to see an updated picture, i gave you your lower A-arms already so now u can finsh all the front suspension, come on lets go get her done


----------



## 64 Manny

TTT FOR A CLEAN ASS BUILD:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

no joke said:


> ok can you please put some more chrome parts on your frame, i want to see an updated picture, i gave you your lower A-arms already so now u can finsh all the front suspension, come on lets go get her done


X64...


----------



## Crazy Cutty

JasonJ said:


> I SEE THAT! WHEW! Its HARD out there!!!





JasonJ said:


> Thats why they call it a BOAT.... every time something goes wrong with it.... Bust Out Another Thousand.


the frame looks good Brent.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Crazy Cutty said:


> the frame looks good Brent.


Damn, haven't seen you around for a while!


----------



## StreetFame

:dunno:


----------



## 5DEUCE

where some pics at man? you still on that boat?


----------



## Crazy Cutty

1 LO 64 said:


> Damn, haven't seen you around for a while!


 :wave: is this lowrider term still in... "what it do?" lol


ive been layin low.


----------



## Crazy Cutty

x2, we need some more pics and a for sale sign on the windshield.


----------



## vengence

aight brent you have anything new to share bro? i been out gettin in some sun while i can,that and workin all the damn time


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## StreetFame

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 341904


:thumbsup: THATS WHATS UP


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: looks awsome, got my sway bar back from the chromer the other day looks awsome thanks again..


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## MR.LAC

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 334666
> View attachment 334665
> View attachment 334664
> 
> 
> thanks for the help today getting it off the damn cart!


Coming out nice and clean! brent...:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 343283
> View attachment 343288


CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN!


----------



## JOHNER

Very nice!!!! frame looks sick... diggin the vw color combo...


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## JasonJ

johner956 said:


> Very nice!!!! frame looks sick... diggin the vw color combo...


Yea, its got fartfignewton.


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 344203
> View attachment 344206
> View attachment 344208
> View attachment 344210
> View attachment 344214


WOW !!!!

It's all in the details ............ :worship:


----------



## Tage

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 344203
> View attachment 344206
> View attachment 344208
> View attachment 344210
> View attachment 344214


The details are sick.... This car is gonna be killer!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 344203
> View attachment 344206
> View attachment 344208
> View attachment 344210
> View attachment 344214


Jesus Brent... That bitch is lookin so sharp I think my eyes are bleeding...  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Jesus Brent... That bitch is lookin so sharp I think my eyes are bleeding...  :thumbsup:


damn you better go get that looked at! Thanks man might not ever finish it or may sell it before i do but im working on it


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Mr Impala said:


> damn you better go get that looked at! Thanks man might not ever finish it or may sell it before i do but im working on it


You need to go get THAT looked at... You have some serious separation issues... You LIKE separating yourself from your cars too soon! LOL

Jeez, what was the last one you finished? "Best of Both Worlds"?


----------



## StreetFame

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 344203
> View attachment 344206
> View attachment 344208
> View attachment 344210
> View attachment 344214



:wow: FUCK :wow:


----------



## TKeeby79

Brent hats off to another flawless build. I'm taking notes!!


----------



## Mr Impala

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You need to go get THAT looked at... You have some serious separation issues... You LIKE separating yourself from your cars too soon! LOL
> 
> Jeez, what was the last one you finished? "Best of Both Worlds"?


yeah the 61 rag was close to being done but got offed. I might finish this one who knows doubt anyone would want to pay me what i have in it so far so ill just keep chipping away at it.


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 344203
> View attachment 344206
> View attachment 344208
> View attachment 344210
> View attachment 344214


DAMN I WANNA BE A BALLER LIKE YOU, SO MY JUNK CAR COULD BE HALF AS NICE AS YOURS


----------



## no joke

GOOD JOB HOMLES, AND STOP POSTING SMALL PICTURES


----------



## Mr Impala

click on them and they get bigger (no ****)


----------



## Coca Pearl

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You need to go get THAT looked at... You have some serious separation issues... You LIKE separating yourself from your cars too soon! LOL
> 
> Jeez, what was the last one you finished? "Best of Both Worlds"?


:yes:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> click on them and they get bigger (no ****)


ok since now you fixed that problem for me, now how can you fix my money problem so i could be a baller like you


----------



## Hernan

When I grow up I'm going to try to build something this nice. Looking real good.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

WOW.......there is some real talented people behind this build ! ! ! !.:thumbsup:........................................................oh and a WHOLELOTTA MULA !!!!!!!!


----------



## STKN209

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 343283
> View attachment 343288


GOTTA ?.....WILL THE DISC BRAKE MAKE YOUR RIMS POP OUT ALOT.....ALSO, NICE BUILD VERY CLEAN........


----------



## Mr Impala

STKN209 said:


> GOTTA ?.....WILL THE DISC BRAKE MAKE YOUR RIMS POP OUT ALOT.....ALSO, NICE BUILD VERY CLEAN........


0 offset


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> ok since now you fixed that problem for me, now how can you fix my money problem so i could be a baller like you


didnt u drop off your frame at demans yesterday? your doing just fine money wise!


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Mr Impala said:


> didnt u drop off your frame at demans yesterday? your doing just fine money wise!


Hey bro heard you good with chrome plating axles how much 75 caddy


----------



## vengence

BRENT NO SELLING THIS CAR YOU GOTTA FINISH IT!!!! 

its comin out super badass and trust me once you finish it and cruise it that first time you know you will feel all the reward after all this hard work as it has paid off in the long run. SO NO SELLING THIS CAR!!


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## DJ63

any updates?


----------



## Mr Impala

DJ63 said:


> any updates?


havent really done much other than hang the steering. I have to get new coilspowder coated for the rear the one si had were to short and the shock bottomed out before the coil. Im hoping to set motor on frame soon maybe build front bumper just a ffew small things. I also got all my side trim back from chrome man that shit had me walking sideways you dont really think about it til you chrome and straighten 14 OG pieces but it addds up fast. I am going to put it on hold until after new years though gotta focus on the family sons bday was yesterday my youngest is in 2 weeks then my oldest in oct nov my anniversary in oct my bday in nov and m niece in dec shes turning 21 so we are all going to vegas then christmas so car has to take a back seat for a minute.


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> I also got all my side trim back from chrome man that shit had me walking sideways you dont really think about it til you chrome and straighten 14 OG pieces but it addds up fast.


:tears:


----------



## JasonJ

POWERCOUDER!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

JasonJ said:


> :tears:


:werd: :yessad:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## king debo

:inout:


----------



## no joke

can u please finish this car already so we could go cruise, cause the way my car is going its ganna take another year


----------



## DannyG.

This coming along real nice Brent!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> can u please finish this car already so we could go cruise, cause the way my car is going its ganna take another year


you know thats a lie your months ahead of me! And you also know im waiting you guys to come help me set motor and trans on frame! I did go check on the car havent seen it in months! Welded vert mounts onto the HT frame to make sure it will all line up nice when doing body work. Floors are pretty much ready for paint as you can see alot of un needed holes were done away with in the braces.


----------



## StreetFame

Mr Impala said:


> you know thats a lie your months ahead of me! And you also know im waiting you guys to come help me set motor and trans on frame! I did go check on the car havent seen it in months! Welded vert mounts onto the HT frame to make sure it will all line up nice when doing body work. Floors are pretty much ready for paint as you can see alot of un needed holes were done away with in the braces.
> 
> View attachment 358172
> View attachment 358174
> View attachment 358173


:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

all be over in the next couple days so we can make your frame a full roller


----------



## the GRINCH

whats up ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## ChevySSJunky

:thumbsup: I'm like my little ones, I like to see the pictures !!!!:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

wheres the updates on this ride?


----------



## king debo

x23


----------



## Mr Impala

the GRINCH said:


> whats up ? ? ? ? ? ?


daughter in college sons a sophmore younger sons in sports 1 year old daughter sometimes life gets in the way of cars I know you know how it is to be really busy you got alot of work at the shop and your cars are probably on the back burner like mine. im in no hurry i see some of these builds on here 5-6 years im hoping ill be done next year but the kids come first. Keep up the good work seems like the east coast is getting a big boost from NC to NY! Glad to see it maybe lowriding will get back on the right track and we will see more quality.


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Impala said:


> daughter in college sons a sophmore younger sons in sports 1 year old daughter sometimes life gets in the way of cars I know you know how it is to be really busy you got alot of work at the shop and your cars are probably on the back burner like mine. im in no hurry i see some of these builds on here 5-6 years im hoping ill be done next year but the kids come first. Keep up the good work seems like the east coast is getting a big boost from NC to NY! Glad to see it maybe lowriding will get back on the right track and we will see more quality.


 i would say know the feeling but i have NO kids , well other than the impalas i have none lol , yea it seems dont have time for a build myself but i been stacking up parts for my BIG BOY 8rag , so with the LA car i just picked up and the other goodies i been stacking maybe will start on it soon


----------



## Mr Impala

the GRINCH said:


> i would say know the feeling but i have NO kids , well other than the impalas i have none lol , yea it seems dont have time for a build myself but i been stacking up parts for my BIG BOY 8rag , so with the LA car i just picked up and the other goodies i been stacking maybe will start on it soon


Thats the best thing to do is stack parts especially for a car like that. And its nice you can do everything in house probably be into that thing 50k finished and sell for 125k. But this much I promise you the day you have kids is the day you understand cuz they change you and make you see things in a whole new light. Id rather see my son score a goal in soccer rather then turning bolts on my car. But I still make time here and there I hope to be done next year I have most of the stuff for it and it will actually be painted rather soon and after that ill slap all this chrome i have laying everywhere in my garage on it and outta my way and then start saving for the next step.


----------



## BIGTONY

Mr Impala said:


> Thats the best thing to do is stack parts especially for a car like that. And its nice you can do everything in house probably be into that thing 50k finished and sell for 125k.* But this much I promise you the day you have kids is the day you understand cuz they change you and make you see things in a whole new light*. Id rather see my son score a goal in soccer rather then turning bolts on my car. But I still make time here and there I hope to be done next year I have most of the stuff for it and it will actually be painted rather soon and after that ill slap all this chrome i have laying everywhere in my garage on it and outta my way and then start saving for the next step.


Sounds like what i told you when i had my daughter LOL


----------



## 5DEUCE

Mr Impala said:


> Thats the best thing to do is stack parts especially for a car like that. And its nice you can do everything in house probably be into that thing 50k finished and sell for 125k. But this much I promise you the day you have kids is the day you understand cuz they change you and make you see things in a whole new light. Id rather see my son score a goal in soccer rather then turning bolts on my car. But I still make time here and there I hope to be done next year I have most of the stuff for it and it will actually be painted rather soon and after that ill slap all this chrome i have laying everywhere in my garage on it and outta my way and then start saving for the next step.


I totally understand what you sayin man......People always told me when you have a kid it will change your life, and I was like F-that I ain't chainging shit.....but its so true, your life changes 360....but if you have heart and love for the shit, you find some time here and there to put in some work, but its definatelly hard to balance the shit between the house and the cars....and sure as hell can't dump your whole pay cheque into the car anymore....hey it takes what it takes, but one day you bust out hard, and the best thing is the family is always there so like you said thats #1


----------



## Mr Impala

Yes and the look on my sons face when he sees the frame in my garage is awesome he knows we are building a 64 and cant wait to go for a drive in it


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank

OOOOOOOHHHHHH iiiiiiiiiiii CCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Kadman

Mr Impala said:


> Thats the best thing to do is stack parts especially for a car like that. And its nice you can do everything in house probably be into that thing 50k finished and sell for 125k. But this much I promise you the day you have kids is the day you understand cuz they change you and make you see things in a whole new light. _*Id rather see my son score a goal in soccer rather then turning bolts on my car.*_ But I still make time here and there I hope to be done next year I have most of the stuff for it and it will actually be painted rather soon and after that ill slap all this chrome i have laying everywhere in my garage on it and outta my way and then start saving for the next step.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

5DEUCE said:


> I totally understand what you sayin man......People always told me when you have a kid it will change your life, and I was like F-that I ain't chainging shit.....but its so true, your life changes 360....but if you have heart and love for the shit, you find some time here and there to put in some work, but its definatelly hard to balance the shit between the house and the cars....and sure as hell can't dump your whole pay cheque into the car anymore....hey it takes what it takes, but one day you bust out hard, and the best thing is the family is always there so like you said thats #1


tru words


----------



## implala66

HustlerSpank said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHH iiiiiiiiiiii CCCCCCCCCCC


:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## rick383

where are those pics of the shaved fire wall Brent ?


----------



## Mr Impala

damn i was hoping this topic would go away. im still plugging away as you can se ein my avatar


----------



## TRAVIESO87

sup homie thank you for lookin out for jason when his truck broke out there we need more people like you and no joke in the lowrider community that go out there way to help out a fellow rider again thanks brother much love, Nick new orleans I chapter


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

He posts updates on his facebook page............but this guy does more in a single day then I do in a week, I can not find time to work on my projects, so it amazes me he is able to slowly make progress on his.............but as mentioned for more regular updates, befriend him on FB........



Mr Impala said:


> damn i was hoping this topic would go away. im still plugging away as you can se ein my avatar


----------



## Mr Impala

TRAVIESO87 said:


> sup homie thank you for lookin out for jason when his truck broke out there we need more people like you and no joke in the lowrider community that go out there way to help out a fellow rider again thanks brother much love, Nick new orleans I chapter


me and J been friends for a long time now and I will always do what I can to help my friends. and No Joke is a good freind as well and the saying holds true a friend of yours is a friend of mine.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Mr Impala said:


> me and J been friends for a long time now and I will always do what I can to help my friends. and No Joke is a good freind as well and the saying holds true a friend of yours is a friend of mine.


that's what's up bro


----------



## leg46y

any updates. love reading all your builds


----------



## king debo

x110


----------



## Mr Impala

not really been kinda busy i did manage to get a 59 rag though!


----------



## Mr Impala

but i havent stopped the 64 lol ust slowed down alot one of my big pet peeves is when people shave the firewall but leave the heater controls! and defrost vents so i got rid of em and t he dash pad holes and the speaker hole


----------



## sand1

i predict this 64 will be sold by ....................


----------



## DJ63

:thumbsup:


Mr Impala said:


> not really been kinda busy i did manage to get a 59 rag though!
> View attachment 394100


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Tage

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 394316
> View attachment 394317
> View attachment 394318


coming together nice Brent


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

nice build I like the details on the dash.good score on the 59


----------



## king debo

Real nice! Dont leave us hangin so long..no ****:biggrin:


----------



## rick383

Mr Impala said:


> not really been kinda busy i did manage to get a 59 rag though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 394100


\



nice their are many rags out thier


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 394316
> View attachment 394317
> View attachment 394318


i had a little something making this happen today :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

Lookin good brent. Keep up the good work


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> i had a little something making this happen today :thumbsup:


yup and next up is sitting motor and trannny on frame!


----------



## FoxCustom

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 394316
> View attachment 394317
> View attachment 394318


Nice!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## AmericanBully4Life

BTTT


----------



## Firefly

Happy birthday Brent!


----------



## Barba

sup Brent! ya ready to start your meetings? CALIFORNIA HUSLE SURE WOULD LOOK PRETTY SITTN ,NEXT TO CALIFORNIA CLASSIC, 8 CENTS, 7TH LETTER, LEMONLAID, PURE ANXIETY, CALIPENO, HOUSE OF BLUES, GANGSTER LEAN , 1 DOWN 71 , EL TRES, NOMADS LAND, EL AMO AND A COUPLE OF OTHERS IN THE PREMIER LINE UP!! WERE LIKE THE MARINES, THE FEW THE PROUD.....PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS.....:biggrin:


----------



## rag61

Barba said:


> sup Brent! ya ready to start your meetings? CALIFORNIA HUSLE SURE WOULD LOOK PRETTY SITTN ,NEXT TO CALIFORNIA CLASSIC, 8 CENTS, 7TH LETTER, LEMONLAID, PURE ANXIETY, CALIPENO, HOUSE OF BLUES, GANGSTER LEAN , 1 DOWN 71 , EL TRES, NOMADS LAND, EL AMO AND A COUPLE OF OTHERS IN THE PREMIER LINE UP!! WERE LIKE THE MARINES, THE FEW THE PROUD.....PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS.....:biggrin:


Yes sir!!!! What a line up!!!!


----------



## no joke

Barba said:


> sup Brent! ya ready to start your meetings? CALIFORNIA HUSLE SURE WOULD LOOK PRETTY SITTN ,NEXT TO CALIFORNIA CLASSIC, 8 CENTS, 7TH LETTER, LEMONLAID, PURE ANXIETY, CALIPENO, HOUSE OF BLUES, GANGSTER LEAN , 1 DOWN 71 , EL TRES, NOMADS LAND, EL AMO AND A COUPLE OF OTHERS IN THE PREMIER LINE UP!! WERE LIKE THE MARINES, THE FEW THE PROUD.....PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS.....:biggrin:


DAMN i guess am ganna have to show by myself when my shit is done then  LOL Happy Birthday Homles


----------



## drasticbean

More pics when u get a chance


----------



## carlito77

^^^ what he said.. that frame :wow:


----------



## vengence

Belated happy birthday brent.


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Hey Brent hit me with your Number I got a new phone and lost your number.....Hit me with a message Thanks BAMS


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> DAMN i guess am ganna have to show by myself when my shit is done then  LOL Happy Birthday Homles


LOL that won't happen were a team! your 64 is going to be turntable status i got a few pix of the belly all molded up shall i post some!


----------



## Mr Impala

And barba let me acyually finish the car cuz knowing me well i have a bad track record when it comes to finishing cars.


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> LOL that won't happen were a team! your 64 is going to be turntable status i got a few pix of the belly all molded up shall i post some!


:shh:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> :shh:


i have pix of your motor too i can post!


----------



## yetti

Looking badass Brent. Those knockoffs are nice.


----------



## L4YNLO

Damm Brent cant wait for this thing to be finished and rolln chrome and frame is Bad AZZ :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> i have pix of your motor too i can post!


:no:


----------



## Mr Impala

Ok your frame?


----------



## vengence

Anything new to share bro?


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> Ok your frame?


:thumbsdown:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Mr Impala said:


> And barba let me acyually finish the car cuz knowing me well i have a bad track record when it comes to finishing cars.


...you have to finish this one, it sat on craigslist over a year before you bought it and I kick myself in the ass for not getting it but I have a hardtop problem in the garage that won't go away. lol


----------



## Mr Impala

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> ...you have to finish this one, it sat on craigslist over a year before you bought it and I kick myself in the ass for not getting it but I have a hardtop problem in the garage that won't go away. lol


lol boy was it rough!


----------



## leg46y

no joke said:


> :thumbsdown:


let us see something man!


----------



## Mr Impala

leg46y said:


> let us see something man!


he is shy! but heres some of my 64


----------



## Coca Pearl

nice progress......


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> he is shy! but heres some of my 64
> View attachment 398473
> View attachment 398474
> View attachment 398475
> View attachment 398476
> View attachment 398477


damn homie, am just happy i could say my homie owns one of the baddest 4 rags :thumbsup: looking good homles


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Mr Impala said:


> lol boy was it rough!


yeah, I like how you got rid of the heater controls and stuff...it's one of my biggest pet peeves too, shaved firewall yet the controls are on the dash for nothing.


----------



## leg46y

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> yeah, I like how you got rid of the heater controls and stuff...it's one of my biggest pet peeves too, shaved firewall yet the controls are on the dash for nothing.


some people like the og look. ... ... ... like me:sprint:


----------



## Mr Impala

leg46y said:


> some people like the og look. ... ... ... like me:sprint:


og looks cool but dont shave the firewall and leave heater controls just doesnt make sense


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> damn homie, am just happy i could say my homie owns one of the baddest 4 rags :thumbsup: looking good homles


lol ill be 2nd fiddle once yours comes out i better hurry cuz ill be a has been as soon as yours busts out!


----------



## andrewlister

ahhh brent, dammm that looks awesome, nice work




Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 394316
> View attachment 394317
> View attachment 394318


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> lol ill be 2nd fiddle once yours comes out i better hurry cuz ill be a has been as soon as yours busts out!


i cant wait for both of us to atleast show together 1 time next yr, that would be real cool


----------



## vengence

no joke said:


> i cant wait for both of us to atleast show together 1 time next yr, that would be real cool


Hell yeah


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> i cant wait for both of us to atleast show together 1 time next yr, that would be real cool


im gon na need a loan lol


----------



## Olds_racer

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 394734
> View attachment 394735
> View attachment 394737


Damn cold up this way!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## king debo

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 400399


:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 400399


looks good homles


----------



## Mr Impala

rough idea my homie no joke molded this up for me.


----------



## JasonJ

Hurry up and put some paint where it aint!!!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> rough idea my homie no joke molded this up for me FOR FREE
> View attachment 403407
> [/QUOTE
> i fixed it


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> Mr Impala said:
> 
> 
> 
> rough idea my homie no joke molded this up for me FOR FREE
> View attachment 403407
> [/QUOTE
> i fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> yup he did it for free. But i hooked him up with a nice tip. Nice shiny seat chromes for his 64
Click to expand...


----------



## implala66

might have to borrow this ideas for my project.......................




Mr Impala said:


> rough idea my homie no joke molded this up for me.
> View attachment 403407





Mr Impala said:


> but i havent stopped the 64 lol ust slowed down alot one of my big pet peeves is when people shave the firewall but leave the heater controls! and defrost vents so i got rid of em and t he dash pad holes and the speaker hole
> View attachment 394101
> View attachment 394102
> View attachment 394103


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>


----------



## Mr Impala

a little color in my life!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Mr Impala said:


> a little color in my life!
> View attachment 404419


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y

nicely coming together. trannys been painted too.....


----------



## rick383

Mr Impala said:


> a little color in my life!
> View attachment 404419



dam Brent getting paint on all most painting the body too next


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Lookin good Brent...

I love seein a roller come together!


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## 64 Manny

:thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT


----------



## Moe Built

So Sweet :worship:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## mademan9

Man Thats a nice looking undercarriage


----------



## littlerascle59

64 Manny said:


> :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT


x2 Gonna be badass.


----------



## king debo

littlerascle59 said:


> x2 Gonna be badass.


I know I'm anticipating every post..This is the "King of Blings" car. You know it's gonna be top notch, every piece, is a master piece..:biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 


Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## andrewlister

damm that looks good bro, what color is that cream?


----------



## no joke

its ganna be badass thats forsure!


----------



## Mr Impala

im like the only person that sees the headaches ahead lol. I need to buy a nice driver like no jokes 61 rag and enjoy it this nice car shit is too rich for me and to much stress!


----------



## Mr Impala

andrewlister said:


> damm that looks good bro, what color is that cream?


called harvest moon its on the VW's


----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

Awesome build! Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Mr Impala said:


> im like the only person that sees the headaches ahead lol. I need to buy a nice driver like no jokes 61 rag and enjoy it this nice car shit is too rich for me and to much stress!


:thumbsup: .. That's how I felt when I got my '9, that's why is nowhere near as nice as the others out there, but man I sure love ridin' the hell out of it all the time!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

.. BTW, I'm enjoying this this topic! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> im like the only person that sees the headaches ahead lol. I need to buy a nice driver like no jokes 61 rag and enjoy it this nice car shit is too rich for me and to much stress!


Cry me a river! :tears:


----------



## rag61

Mr Impala said:


> im like the only person that sees the headaches ahead lol. I need to buy a nice driver like no jokes 61 rag and enjoy it this nice car shit is too rich for me and to much stress!


Welcome to my world!!!! And I have to do it all!!!! Talk about some serious stress!!!!!


----------



## leg46y

rag61 said:


> Welcome to my world!!!! And I have to do it all!!!! Talk about some serious stress!!!!!


:rofl::rofl::roflmao: 
LISTEN TO THESE GUYS !!!!

Man I WISH i had the problems you guys are talking about. You guys owning top top top notch rides and are stressed???
rag61 tell me its not worth it in the end.........

lucky bastards 

checking this topic daily :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

JasonJ said:


> Cry me a river! :tears:


says the man with the 57 rag driver!


----------



## Mr Impala

leg46y said:


> :rofl::rofl::roflmao:
> LISTEN TO THESE GUYS !!!!
> 
> Man I WISH i had the problems you guys are talking about. You guys owning top top top notch rides and are stressed???
> rag61 tell me its not worth it in the end.........
> 
> lucky bastards
> 
> checking this topic daily :thumbsup:


you can have my stress lol i can pm you a price for the car and you can finish it!


----------



## ~JALISCO~

:wow:


----------



## the GRINCH

got a request for some DAVIDSIMPALAS aka THA GRINCHs custom trunk hinges , so here you go my contribution to CALIFOURNIA HUSTLE it gonna have some east coast fabricated hinges


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> got a request for some DAVIDSIMPALAS aka THA GRINCHs custom trunk hinges , so here you go my contribution to CALIFOURNIA HUSTLE it gonna have some east coast fabricated hinges


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks dave! money sent ship them bad boys out!


----------



## leg46y

Mr Impala said:


> you can have my stress lol i can pm you a price for the car and you can finish it!


:sprint:


----------



## andrewlister

Mr Impala said:


> called harvest moon its on the VW's


looks beautiful :thumbsup: sets it apart from the rest I've been seeing


----------



## 5DEUCE

the GRINCH said:


> got a request for some DAVIDSIMPALAS aka THA GRINCHs custom trunk hinges , so here you go my contribution to CALIFOURNIA HUSTLE it gonna have some east coast fabricated hinges


now I know why you were selling your chrome ones on ebay.....looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

haven't checked in a n a minute... looking good bro


----------



## Mr Impala

Sin Sixty said:


> haven't checked in a n a minute... looking good bro


Thanks man see you tomorrow!


----------



## 59JUNKIE

Bump


----------



## no joke

looking good


----------



## MR.59

no joke said:


> its ganna be badass thats forsure!


like the look of them firetone 380`s!


----------



## abelblack65

Impressive attention to detail. Look forward to its completion, which will include that killa hydro set-up!


----------



## no joke

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMLES, this year your ganna finish this rag and bust on fools :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMLES, this year your ganna finish this rag and bust on fools :thumbsup:


Hopefully we both finish


----------



## DannyG.

abelblack65 said:


> Impressive attention to detail. Look forward to its completion, which will include that killa hydro set-up!


:werd:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> Hopefully we both finish


am ganna give it all to try and finish this year


----------



## KERRBSS

5DEUCE said:


> now I know why you were selling your chrome ones on ebay.....looks good!:thumbsup:


Those are just.....wow.....NO!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 416321


damn that looks good


----------



## Vayzfinest

bad ass build!


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## 505transplant

This is a great build, gave me some good ideas. I would never be able to do stuff that fast unless I hit the lotto.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 416321


seen this is person [email protected]@KS awesome!! thanks for the hospitality brent and glad i was there to help you an ary in vegas lol


----------



## no joke

kandychromegsxr said:


> seen this is person [email protected]@KS awesome!! thanks for the hospitality brent and glad i was there to help you an ary in vegas lol


$800 on black homie LOL, that shit was fun


----------



## andrewlister

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 416321


wow :h5:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

no joke said:


> $800 on black homie LOL, that shit was fun


I heard about that shit....good thing he had enough in his pocket for that sytem to work...lmao....short pockets end up with long tears....


----------



## no joke

this car will be done in no time, i cant wait


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

TROUBLESOME said:


> I heard about that shit....good thing he had enough in his pocket for that sytem to work...lmao....short pockets *end up with long tears...*.


.

that was Charlie


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## ElReyJr

patiently waiting for the finished product.


----------



## King of the Burbz

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 416321



wow!!!


----------



## no joke

kandychromegsxr said:


> .
> 
> that was Charlie


:rofl:


----------



## Biggy

that rag is gonna be clean as fuck homie but couldn't even hook it up with some of them donuts you were eating hahaha...It was good meeting ya and thanks again for the clean ass chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## graham

still on watch


----------



## Mr Impala

still plugging away at it. had to change the fuel injection on it, didnt really want to but the way that units setup and my roller rockers and thick valve covers i couldnt get to some bolts to tighten and i just didnt want to deal with trying to fuck with it. I ordered a S&P multiport injection (same as the one on SickSide 59) should be ready in 2 weeks but 4500.00 setbacks push the car back months lol.


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Impala said:


> still plugging away at it. had to change the fuel injection on it, didnt really want to but the way that units setup and my roller rockers and thick valve covers i couldnt get to some bolts to tighten and i just didnt want to deal with trying to fuck with it. I ordered a S&P multiport injection (same as the one on SickSide 59) should be ready in 2 weeks but 4500.00 setbacks push the car back months lol.


Damn that's crazy. Gonna look sweet thou, just a random question. Why didnt you run a ls2 or equivalent? Being the price is around the same it seems. Just asking.....not being an asshole.


----------



## Mr Impala

SIX1RAG said:


> Damn that's crazy. Gonna look sweet thou, just a random question. Why didnt you run a ls2 or equivalent? Being the price is around the same it seems. Just asking.....not being an asshole.


in all reality ls motor would have been cheaper. i saw one for sale at the swap for 1900 LS1 i think it was. I have a zz4 which i got for pretty much free needing a rebuild so i rebuilt it polished the heads etc. which wasnt to expensive the fuel injection i originally had i had NEVER seen one chromed or even installed on a lowrider. I wanted it to work but it was gonna be alot of BS so I bought the next best option knowing only one other lowrider that i have seen has this injection is kind of cool i guess. ls1's are everywhere thats everyones choice now they all look the same for the most part when done up and to me doing things different and trying to stand out a little is more important than following the same trend everyone else is. I actually wanted to run a 6.1 hemi in it at first but that seemed like another nightmare.


----------



## Mr Impala

has rear exit fuel lines which cleans up the look alot and its plug and play no ugly runners like a TPI or the Super ram I had to get in the way of bolts. Just a solid chunk of chrome. BUt like I said 4500.00 is pretty spendy for just a FI unit but its turnkey drop on and go pretty much distriubutor water neck air cleaner etc


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Impala said:


> in all reality ls motor would have been cheaper. i saw one for sale at the swap for 1900 LS1 i think it was. I have a zz4 which i got for pretty much free needing a rebuild so i rebuilt it polished the heads etc. which wasnt to expensive the fuel injection i originally had i had NEVER seen one chromed or even installed on a lowrider. I wanted it to work but it was gonna be alot of BS so I bought the next best option knowing only one other lowrider that i have seen has this injection is kind of cool i guess. ls1's are everywhere thats everyones choice now they all look the same for the most part when done up and to me doing things different and trying to stand out a little is more important than following the same trend everyone else is. I actually wanted to run a 6.1 hemi in it at first but that seemed like another nightmare.


That's crazy, my buddy called me a while back and was selling a hemi. I thawt about it and almost considered it. Lol I understand the being different part. Too many cookies, not enuf flavors.


----------



## Mr Impala

the 5.7 hemi would work as well they look the same almost. but ill roll with what i got this time!


----------



## JasonJ

Shoulda been different and chromed out a six-banger.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Mr Impala said:


> the 5.7 hemi would work as well they look the same almost. but ill roll with what i got this time!


I have a 5.7 hemi in my 300c, that would look sweet in a impala.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Mr Impala said:


> in all reality ls motor would have been cheaper. i saw one for sale at the swap for 1900 LS1 i think it was. I have a zz4 which i got for pretty much free needing a rebuild so i rebuilt it polished the heads etc. which wasnt to expensive the fuel injection i originally had i had NEVER seen one chromed or even installed on a lowrider. I wanted it to work but it was gonna be alot of BS so I bought the next best option knowing only one other lowrider that i have seen has this injection is kind of cool i guess. ls1's are everywhere thats everyones choice now they all look the same for the most part when done up and to me doing things different and trying to stand out a little is more important than following the same trend everyone else is. I actually wanted to run a 6.1 hemi in it at first but that seemed like another nightmare.



That would be different and would have everyone talkin f'real but to me it would just be sacrilegious. 

That motor you're runnin is definitely different and isn't short on bling!! love it.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Lookin good Brent!


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 416321


:boink:


----------



## Mr Impala

:werd:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Cant wait to see this finished......is it going to be show only or you going to drive it?


----------



## Mr Impala

86bluemcLS said:


> Cant wait to see this finished......is it going to be show only or you going to drive it?


i think at first ill probably just show it but i would like to drive it a little here and there


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## 86bluemcLS

Ttmft bro


----------



## leg46y

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 425571
> :werd:


paint on panals... show us more.
love the colour


----------



## kandychromegsxr

86bluemcLS said:


> Cant wait to see this finished......is it going to be show only or you going to drive it?





Mr Impala said:


> i think at first ill probably just show it but i would like to drive it a little here and there


thats a dumb question, he will just sell it before it ever sees a show


----------



## king debo

Ahhh so there is more pics of said car?? You must post said pics then! lol


----------



## Mr Impala

kandychromegsxr said:


> thats a dumb question, he will just sell it before it ever sees a show


your right ill just sell it now and save the headaches!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Mr Impala said:


> your right ill just sell it now and save the headaches!


prob already got a buyer!! guess i should post pics :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

should be home soon hno: :shh:


----------



## StreetFame

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

i like the build bro ima try an get you that number tonight


----------



## Mr Impala

damn i was all the way on page 3!


----------



## King of the Burbz

wow!!!!!!excellant bro :worship:


----------



## king debo

Lookin good!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> damn i was all the way on page 3!
> 
> View attachment 429135
> View attachment 429137
> View attachment 429136


looks good homles, thanks for coming today


----------



## MIRACLE

BAD ASS BUILD BRO...


----------



## no joke

anymore pics of one of the baddest 64 rags coming out


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> anymore pics of one of the baddest 64 rags coming out


yes i have a few pics of your shall i post them!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Mr Impala said:


> yes i have a few pics of your shall i post them!


 not this convo again damn i should just do it sense ary bullshittin with the 59 goodies lol


----------



## no joke

kandychromegsxr said:


> not this convo again damn i should just do it sense ary bullshittin with the 59 goodies lol


:roflmao:


----------



## sandiegohat

Mr Impala said:


> damn i was all the way on page 3!
> 
> View attachment 429135
> View attachment 429137
> View attachment 429136
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Sup man let me hold on to that stack of rims and tires over in the corner


----------



## FREAKY TALES

page 3 again, post some updated pics, we know you got some


----------



## 3-wheel

Lookin real nice Brent,
Jb.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

T T T badass build!!


----------



## rag61

Ready to see something Brent!!


----------



## Mr Impala

Me too all I see is money gone!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## StreetFame

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 434657
> View attachment 434659
> View attachment 434660
> View attachment 434658



:thumbsup: BAD ASS


----------



## JasonJ

***YAWN***


----------



## Mr Impala

JasonJ said:


> ***YAWN***


you should good seem sleep young jedi you have work in the morning!


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> you should good seem sleep young jedi you have work in the morning!


Only working 1/2 day tho, ill be off in time for breakfast sucka.


----------



## rag61

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 434657
> View attachment 434659
> View attachment 434660
> View attachment 434658


Clean!! Perfect color!!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## JasonJ

Lets see the body back on the frame!


----------



## no joke

its going down!!


----------



## Mr Impala

nothing to see here


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

bad ass


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> nothing to see here


LIES!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

JasonJ said:


> LIES!!!


 X 2


----------



## no joke

:rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> :rofl:


thanks for the bushings yesterday!


----------



## MIRACLE

ANY IDEA WHEN THIS BEAUTY WILL BE BUSTING OUT...


----------



## Mr Impala

MIRACLE said:


> ANY IDEA WHEN THIS BEAUTY WILL BE BUSTING OUT...


my goal is for the sept show in Los Angeles but i got a lot to do by then. money money money


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> thanks for the bushings yesterday!


no prob homie, wouldnt of wanted it to have dragged another week since homie had to leave shop


----------



## westsidehydros

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 435407


you chrome these or buy em?

how you think they gunna handle the heat?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Mr Impala said:


> my goal is for the sept show in Los Angeles but i got a lot to do by then. money money money


will be sold long before then


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Clean build TTt


----------



## Ant63ss

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 435407


I just went to South City last week and picked mine up from Sanderson.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

westsidehydros said:


> you chrome these or buy em?
> 
> how you think they gunna handle the heat?


i chromed them and im going to jet coat the inside of em and see how the do


----------



## MIRACLE

HELL YA MAN THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS...



Mr Impala said:


> my goal is for the sept show in Los Angeles but i got a lot to do by then. money money money


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 1229

brent always builds nice stuff. this one is no exception.


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> i chromed them and im going to jet coat the inside of em and see how the do


those Jet Hot Coating dudes are right down the street.


----------



## chilango1964

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>




love the chrome intake!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## no joke

its coming together nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

chilango1964 said:


> love the chrome intake!!!!:biggrin:


im sure it looks better in person  looks badass in pics but in person im sure its just sweet


----------



## chilango1964

the GRINCH said:


> im sure it looks better in person  looks badass in pics but in person im sure its just sweet


Very true!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

chilango1964 said:


> Very true!!!


that reminds me ruben i found a few things that i need to send to you that go with the intake mostly bolts and the retainer clips for the injectors. i had em in a box and forgot all about em.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

badd ass ride man!!suuper clean


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BIGKILLA503 said:


> badd ass ride man!!suuper clean


VERY TRUE, I SEEN IT IN PERSON WITH A FEW OTHER THINGS ADDED TO IT AND ALL I CAN SAY IS SAME THING AS CHIP FOOSE WOULD SAY, "PAY ATTENTION TO THE DETAIL" IT'S COMING OUT REAL NICE.


----------



## 5DEUCE

Post them pics up from Facebook ....shits Lookin sexy man, no ****


----------



## 3-wheel

x2 altenators? why 2 ?
jb.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

3-wheel said:


> x2 altenators? why 2 ?
> jb.


gotta get 2.2 gigawatts for the flux capasitor


----------



## TROUBLESOME

kandychromegsxr said:


> gotta get 2.2 gigawatts for the flux capasitor


He is gonna need them to operate the delorian doors....lmao


----------



## no joke

TROUBLESOME said:


> He is gonna need them to operate the delorian doors....lmao


:shh: its top secret


----------



## Mr Impala

3-wheel said:


> x2 altenators? why 2 ?
> jb.


because i get tired of seeing people mold their firewalls then have an ac compressor hanging around for no reason. With 2 alternators I can at least hookit up to the stereo battery inthe trunk.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Mr Impala said:


> but i havent stopped the 64 lol ust slowed down alot one of my big pet peeves is when people shave the firewall but leave the heater controls! and defrost vents so i got rid of em and t he dash pad holes and the speaker hole
> View attachment 394101
> View attachment 394102
> View attachment 394103


Ha ha yeah except for the homies in Canada. We need defrost holes and heater controls lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

say mr impala you know any 1 with a 2dr hard top 59 trunk at??


----------



## no joke

i saw a up dated picture in here somewhere


----------



## FREAKY TALES

i took some secret pics, but dont want to post them up, im afraid to get banned for life


----------



## rick383

Brent where are the pic's car is painted


----------



## TROUBLESOME

rick383 said:


> Brent where are the pic's car is painted


FACEBOOK!!


----------



## rick383

facek what's that ???? LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

Lol cars got all trim on glass etc etc be done for the la show in sept


----------



## rick383

nice


----------



## StreetFame

TROUBLESOME said:


> FACEBOOK!!


HOW DOES ONE FIND TEH FACEBOOK :cheesy:


----------



## king debo

Shit! I was hoping to see an update......................:nicoderm:


----------



## ElReyJr

> Shit! I was hoping to see an update......................:nicoderm:


Me too


----------



## graham

updates?


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## plank

:shocked:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

like i said its a little further along.


----------



## StreetFame

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 444951





Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 444954





Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 444955





Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 444956
> like i said its a little further along.



:thumbsup: HELL YEAH LUCK BAD ASS


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 444951


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 444956
> like i said its a little further along.



That is sick !


----------



## no joke

i knew u couldnt hold back lol looks badass homles


----------



## KLASSICK CC

hno::thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Can't wait to see it finished! Lookin clean.


----------



## 5DEUCE

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 444951



you mean you didn't chrome the fuel filter:facepalm:


----------



## Mr Impala

5DEUCE said:


> you mean you didn't chrome the fuel filter:facepalm:


still trying to figure that out lol probably hae to apint it


----------



## 5DEUCE

Mr Impala said:


> still trying to figure that out lol probably hae to apint it


I was just kidding, car looks bad ass man!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

If I can gold plate a shoe then u can chrome a filter lol


----------



## Miami305Rida

Brent moroso makes a chrome filter, we use em with a nice pinstripe looks good homie


----------



## Mr Impala

i havent messed with it much i just got it thursday and t hats what s&p sent.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Looking good Brent


----------



## Str8 Klownin

..


----------



## Skim

lookin good brent


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

5DEUCE said:


> you mean you didn't chrome the fuel filter:facepalm:


I dont know what you guys are looking at, but the only thing i see thats not chrome is the fuel pressure regulator. If your gunna chrome it, make sure u cap the ends, if you can, cause i beleive there is a rubber diaphram in there


----------



## Mr Impala

westsidehydros said:


> I dont know what you guys are looking at, but the only thing i see thats not chrome is the fuel pressure regulator. If your gunna chrome it, make sure u cap the ends, if you can, cause i beleive there is a rubber diaphram in there


thats why i was just gonna paint it, theres some things you just have to paint or leave alone if you want it to work!


----------



## yetti

Mr Impala said:


> thats why i was just gonna paint it, theres some things you just have to paint or leave alone if you want it to work!


Looking real nice Brent.


----------



## 5DEUCE

westsidehydros said:


> I dont know what you guys are looking at, but the only thing i see thats not chrome is the fuel pressure regulator. If your gunna chrome it, make sure u cap the ends, if you can, cause i beleive there is a rubber diaphram in there


fuel filter....fuel pressure regulator....flex capasitor....same ball sack...lol


----------



## no joke

this four is looking nicer and nicer everyday :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Youre getting close..... should be sold any day now. :tongue:


----------



## Dino

nice brent


----------



## Mr Jigsaw

Mr Impala said:


>


holy fuck looks like its from outer space :wow: badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

It was real nice meeting you Brent, thanks for all the help! 

Pictures doesnt do this car any justice. 
You can tell its going to be something extra when its done.


----------



## fjc422

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## no joke

nice your posting again :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

Do they make those hinges for other year Impalas?


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE

IS THIS CAR THE SANE COLOR AS THE 62 YOU BUILT...IF NOT WHATS THE COLOR?


----------



## Moe Built

This is one bad ass 64


----------



## Mr Impala

MIRACLE said:


> IS THIS CAR THE SANE COLOR AS THE 62 YOU BUILT...IF NOT WHATS THE COLOR?


no its a VW color


----------



## rick383

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 449040
> View attachment 449041
> View attachment 449042
> View attachment 449045
> View attachment 449047



did you get the EMS trunk hinges too ?


----------



## El Callejero

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaserg

What kind of front brakes are you running?


----------



## Mr Impala

abs power brakes in orange


----------



## andrewlister

such a great color man, nice work :h5:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Wizzard

andrewlister said:


> such a great color man, nice work :h5:


Agree.


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 450742
> View attachment 450743


The billet inserts are a nice touch. I've thawt about machining up a few sets but not sure if they would sell well.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 450742
> View attachment 450743


your rag is looking badass homie


----------



## MR.LAC

Looking good homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Looking real good. Great job, lots of work right there.


----------



## ChevySSJunky

SiCkO . . . . . . . . . .I'll DFINATELY be lookin out for CALIFORNIA HUSTLE at the L.A. SUPER DUPER SHOW in September!!!. . . . . .that is if it aint sold by then


----------



## reese63

nice ass car Brent... good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

anymore new pics of this badass rag!


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> anymore new pics of this badass rag!


No but I can post some of yours!


----------



## no joke

:buttkick:


----------



## JasonJ

:facepalm:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

does this back and forth ever end lol 



Mr Impala said:


> No but I can post some of yours!


----------



## no joke

kandychromegsxr said:


> does this back and forth ever end lol


go sell some swing arms


----------



## JasonJ

Oooooooooh FACE! :shocked:


----------



## westsidehydros

kandychromegsxr said:


> does this back and forth ever end lol




never!!!


))=((


))=((


))=((


----------



## Maximus1959

JasonJ said:


> Oooooooooh FACE! :shocked:


This fool said ooooooooohhhhh FACE!!! LMFAO


----------



## JasonJ

Maximus1959 said:


> This fool said ooooooooohhhhh FACE!!! LMFAO


Im trying to bring it back! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

oghhhhhhhh moded!


----------



## Maximus1959

Mr Impala said:


> oghhhhhhhh moded!


FACIAL SCRUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## no joke

all i know is Califournia Hustle is a badass 64 rag


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> all i know is Califournia Hustle is a badass 64 rag


thanks for putting that column back together for me!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

no joke said:


> go sell some swing arms


dont worrie i am sweetheart


----------



## king debo

More pics :ninja:


----------



## Catalyzed

uffin:


----------



## westsidehydros

Mr Impala said:


> thanks for putting that column back together for me!


tilt???


----------



## no joke

westsidehydros said:


> tilt???


YUP :yes:


----------



## westsidehydros

so you da man...


----------



## king debo

:dunno: :inout:


----------



## no joke

:ugh:


----------



## doctahouse

Coming together very nicely!!!


----------



## king debo

Been a while, need some more pics for inspiration..


----------



## Mr Impala

me too lol


----------



## JasonJ

New avi.... i see what you did there!


----------



## Mr Impala

lol just like the picture thats all!


----------



## red chev

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 450742
> View attachment 450743


 who's making the inserts? dang...i just bought a dummy radio for the sole purpose of covering up the hole where the stock one used to be!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## king debo




----------



## Mr Impala

welp back to aquare one on the hydros. Thanks to No Joke for pushing me to take it a little further my other setups bad ass but I did well once with 4 nos eemcos why not try it again! Thanks to Andy from Adex for the hookup!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Eemco, scmeemco! PFFFFT!


----------



## MR.LAC

Mr Impala said:


> welp back to aquare one on the hydros. Thanks to No Joke for pushing me to take it a little further my other setups bad ass but I did well once with 4 nos eemcos why not try it again! Thanks to Andy from Adex for the hookup!
> View attachment 464006
> View attachment 464007
> View attachment 464008
> View attachment 464009
> View attachment 464010


Orale homie.. :h5:


----------



## Wizzard

Nice, I really liked the setup you put in the deuce.


----------



## DKM ATX

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> welp back to aquare one on the hydros. Thanks to No Joke for pushing me to take it a little further my other setups bad ass but I did well once with 4 nos eemcos why not try it again! Thanks to Andy from Adex for the hookup!
> View attachment 464006
> View attachment 464007
> View attachment 464008
> View attachment 464009
> View attachment 464010


the end result is ganna be all worth it homles :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:shocked: BAD ASS AS USUAL


----------



## 2DOOR64

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## MR.LAC

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 467269


NewOldStock!!!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT :thumbsup: Hella good!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Barba

ILL TAKE THAT 59 THAT YOU HAVE BACK THERE SO I CAN KEEP MATA BUSSY ON MY STUFF.......LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

lol 59 is on the super back burner bu i have amassed quite a collection of parts for it now, PW Pseat PVW OG KIT NOS 60 rear guards flasher grill guard cruisers trailmasters all the paint material solid 4dr versailles rear end paint dividers nos exhaust ports. Hoping to get rust done soon on it.


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> lol 59 is on the super back burner bu i have amassed quite a collection of parts for it now, PW Pseat PVW OG KIT NOS 60 rear guards flasher grill guard cruisers trailmasters all the paint material solid 4dr versailles rear end paint dividers nos exhaust ports. Hoping to get rust done soon on it.


thanks to me on some of this stuff :thumbsup: i got u homles, now back to finish the 64


----------



## Mr Impala

opinions, big piece is oyster stayfast but this cream colored vinyl on the bottom is like a dead on match! Not sure what to go with


----------



## Mr Impala

you cab barely even see the vinyl on the hood!


----------



## JasonJ

I would select the vinyl sir.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

JasonJ said:


> I would select the vinyl sir.


yea matches perfect


----------



## Ant63ss

Light colored stayfast top would scare the hell out of me. hno: I know they make them, but I don't think I've ever seen a white stayfast top on a car. Seems like it would be a bitch to keep clean. I'm going with a white top on mine, but I think I'm gonna stick to vinyl.


----------



## Barba

JasonJ said:


> I would select the vinyl sir.


i would to, i heard its a nice top,,,


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Definitely the vinyl in that color. 

How do you even clean stayfast? Detail shops around here don't even wanna mess with em.


----------



## JasonJ

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Definitely the vinyl in that color.
> 
> How do you even clean stayfast? Detail shops around here don't even wanna mess with em.


They make a cleaner specifically for them called "RaggTopp".


----------



## Maximus1959

black or peanut butter, so the light paint stands out more.


----------



## rag61

Vinyl all the way with that color combo!


----------



## Mr Impala

Maximus1959 said:


> black or peanut butter, so the light paint stands out more.


mark that reply made me do this! 




 im gonna go with the vinyl gotta call em monday and pray they havent started the stayfast yet


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

JasonJ said:


> They make a cleaner specifically for them called "RaggTopp".


Ya. I read about that stuff. Does it work???


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Mr Impala said:


> lol 59 is on the super back burner bu i have amassed quite a collection of parts for it now, PW Pseat PVW OG KIT NOS 60 rear guards flasher grill guard cruisers trailmasters all the paint material solid 4dr versailles rear end paint dividers nos exhaust ports. Hoping to get rust done soon on it.


damn you got more in parts their than some people do in their cars!!!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## leg46y

howd you go with that top???????


----------



## DOMREP64

rag61 said:


> Vinyl all the way with that color combo!



:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

:drama:


----------



## Mr Impala

Took a brek from it working on my 59 for a month or so


----------



## DKM ATX

Mr Impala said:


> Took a brek from it working on my 59 for a month or so


Where's the topic fo the 59?


----------



## Mr Impala

DKM ATX said:


> Where's the topic fo the 59?


dont have one yet not really building it yet just getting a few things for it and done to it to get it ready for next years build.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Mr Impala said:


> dont have one yet not really building it yet just getting a few things for it and done to it to get it ready for next years build.


Kinda like my 59 build. Haven't really started it yet. 

We gotta finish our 64s


----------



## Wizzard

ShibbyShibby said:


> Kinda like my 59 build. Haven't really started it yet.
> 
> We gotta finish our 64s


Good things come to those who wait. :nicoderm:


----------



## sand1

Mr Impala said:


> dont have one yet not really building it yet just getting a few things for it and done to it to get it ready for next years build.


if u want ill post some pics of your 59 rag my friend:naughty:


----------



## Mr Impala

lol not just yet i need to get some momentum first not gonna be doing much to it just yet.


----------



## no joke

sand1 said:


> if u want ill post some pics of your 59 rag my friend:naughty:


:roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> Took a brek from it working on my 59 for a month or so


Go on and post the 64 for sale topic....


----------



## no joke

JasonJ said:


> Go on and post the 64 for sale topic....


:roflmao:i thought i was the only one that knew him :roflmao:all i here now is 59 this and that lol


----------



## Mr Impala

ready to get a little color o the seat frames!


----------



## JasonJ

Chrome them... fuck it.


----------



## drasticbean

JasonJ said:


> Chrome them... fuck it.


Hahahahhshahah


----------



## ShibbyShibby

JasonJ said:


> Chrome them... fuck it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

JasonJ said:


> Chrome them... fuck it.


and wrap it in plastic like grandma's couch......


----------



## KERTWOOD

Mr Impala said:


> ready to get a little color o the seat frames!
> View attachment 473099


Do you plan on powder coating or painting after blasting the seat frames and springs? I thought about powder coating but was curious how the powder would hold up on the springs.


----------



## no joke

show the lil up date pics of this bad motha


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## rick383

looking good


----------



## AMB1800

damn! loving this build! if you ever sell this one in the future make sure to let me know


----------



## kilo1965

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 449040
> View attachment 449041
> View attachment 449042
> View attachment 449045
> View attachment 449047


Nice hinges.....Where can I get a set of those for a 61??? Kilo


----------



## 3-wheel

looking real nice brent, and coming together very fast, well done man,
jb.


----------



## no joke

kilo1965 said:


> Nice hinges.....Where can I get a set of those for a 61??? Kilo


here you go homie http://www.eddiemotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=26935&c=391 right here, only difference on brents is we took them apart and he chromed them, eddie motorsports dont offer chrome, just polish


----------



## ct1458

Man this color bad ass. Whats the name?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: looks classy


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 475603
> View attachment 475604
> View attachment 475605
> View attachment 475606


Coming along NICELY...


----------



## kilo1965

no joke said:


> here you go homie http://www.eddiemotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=26935&c=391 right here, only difference on brents is we took them apart and he chromed them, eddie motorsports dont offer chrome, just polish


Thanks Bro......


----------



## drasticbean

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 475603
> View attachment 475604
> View attachment 475605


YOUR FINGER IS IN THE THE PIC......:facepalm:


----------



## Mr Impala

my new setup the eemco sidewinders.


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 477297
> View attachment 477298
> View attachment 477300
> 
> my new setup the eemco sidewinders.


trying to be like your daddy lol, i understand :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> trying to be like your daddy lol, i understand :roflmao:


iyeah i do cuz your my hero postthe 59 pix!


----------



## Mr Impala

no jokes newest car


----------



## westsidehydros

r u 2 sisters or somethin?


----------



## Mr Impala

westsidehydros said:


> r u 2 sisters or somethin?


hes just a stalker. he followed me around all day yesterday!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> hes just a stalker. he followed me around all day yesterday!


:roflmao:i followed u, werent u the one in my truck with the heated seats on full blast


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> :roflmao:i followed u, werent u the one in my truck with the heated seats on full blast


\

OK OK he drove me around all day sorry. and BTW your seats are terrific! Probably smell like carnitas by now but felt terrific!


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Impala said:


> no jokes newest car
> View attachment 477357


Damn, WTF you 2 mofo's doing? Building Turn Table 64's and now 59 Rags? Whats the secret?


----------



## Mr Impala

TKeeby79 said:


> Damn, WTF you 2 mofo's doing? Building Turn Table 64's and now 59 Rags? Whats the secret?


says the man with 2 rags and a ht!


----------



## drasticbean

Mr Impala said:


> says the man with 2 rags and a ht!


Ooooooooooh snap.


----------



## 84caddy

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 475603
> View attachment 475604
> View attachment 475605
> View attachment 475606


I swear I can see masking tape glue on that inner fender....


----------



## JasonJ

no joke said:


> here you go homie http://www.eddiemotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=26935&c=391 right here, only difference on brents is we took them apart and he chromed them, eddie motorsports dont offer chrome, just polish


Nice, wish i woulda thought of that! :tongue:


----------



## JasonJ

ct1458 said:


> Man this color bad ass. Whats the name?


Mashed Potato


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> no jokes newest car
> View attachment 477357


WOW... its alllll the way out there now!!!


----------



## Skim

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 475603
> View attachment 475604
> View attachment 475605
> View attachment 475606


lookin real good Brent!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

TKeeby79 said:


> Damn, WTF you 2 mofo's doing? Building Turn Table 64's and now 59 Rags? Whats the secret?


 i gave them the inside plan and they know to put it all on black


----------



## no joke

JasonJ said:


> Mashed Potato


:roflmao:


----------



## no joke

kandychromegsxr said:


> i gave them the inside plan and they know to put it all on black


ya but nobody did it but me


----------



## kandychromegsxr

no joke said:


> ya but nobody did it but me


 and look at you now rolling nos 59 rag lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GOOD SHIIT


----------



## no joke

kandychromegsxr said:


> and look at you now rolling nos 59 rag lol


i wish the vegas table would of gave me the $$ to buy it


----------



## kandychromegsxr

no joke said:


> i wish the vegas table would of gave me the $$ to buy it


 it could have. just think what i could have done in vegas with all that money


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## kandychromegsxr

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 480072
> View attachment 480075



clear vinyl and your in the game fat bitch


----------



## Mr Impala

kandychromegsxr said:


> clear vinyl and your in the game fat bitch


who you callling fat!


----------



## TKeeby79

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

:thumbsup:LOVE THE THREAD !...............QUALITY like a MuthaFuGGA ! I would'nt be suprised if you powder coated the inside of the rearend. . .


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 5DEUCE

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 481251
> View attachment 481252
> View attachment 481253
> View attachment 481254



looking real good man!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Mr Impala said:


> who you callling fat!
> View attachment 480200


YOU!! your tank looks phat lol


----------



## andrewlister

> View attachment 475603
> View attachment 475604
> View attachment 475605
> View attachment 475606


holy dammm, this is looking beautiful, nice work homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: So nice


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## film_david

Just went to see Mr. Impala himself yesterday, who was working with the help of Mata's restoration on his ragtop... that 64 is going to be something!
Thanks for having me Brent!


----------



## Stickz

film_david said:


> Just went to see Mr. Impala himself yesterday, who was working with the help of Mata's restoration on his ragtop... that 64 is going to be something!
> Thanks for having me Brent!
> 
> View attachment 481565
> View attachment 481566
> View attachment 481567


whats your instagram?

btw Brent.. what more can I say, this project gets better and better...


----------



## JasonJ

PFFFT!!! The injectors arent even painted to match.


----------



## Mr Impala

JasonJ said:


> PFFFT!!! The injectors arent even painted to match.


LETS TALK ABOUT THE INJECTORS IN YOUR DUALLY LOL


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> LETS TALK ABOUT THE INJECTORS IN YOUR DUALLY LOL


:facepalm:


----------



## no joke

JasonJ said:


> PFFFT!!! The injectors arent even painted to match.


mine are :shh:


----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin:


----------



## sickthree

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 481254


Looking good  where can I find one of these mirrors?


----------



## Mr Impala

sickthree said:


> Looking good  where can I find one of these mirrors?


very very hard to find. its a nos mirror from the 50s and 60s.


----------



## Mr Impala

oh wee setup getting closer to being done!


----------



## Mr Impala

my son said its his 64!


----------



## CJAY

that FOE is killin it homie!! good shit!


----------



## Jack Bauer

Mr Impala said:


> LETS TALK ABOUT THE INJECTORS IN YOUR DUALLY LOL


Ohhh damn.


----------



## King of the Burbz

man this build is so amazing!great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Mr Impala said:


> my son said its his 64!


Guess you can't sell HIS car then. 

The setup should look bad ass. I'm still scratching my head why you changed your mind though. That 2 pump was artwork.


----------



## Mr Impala

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Guess you can't sell HIS car then.
> 
> The setup should look bad ass. I'm still scratching my head why you changed your mind though. That 2 pump was artwork.


wait til you se ethe 4 pump aircraft setup chromed and painted!


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Impala said:


> wait til you se ethe 4 pump aircraft setup chromed and painted!


Wish I had a few dollars to offer for that 2 pump.


----------



## Mr Impala

SIX1RAG said:


> Wish I had a few dollars to offer for that 2 pump.


sold it for 6k


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Impala said:


> sold it for 6k


Well worth it sir. I would have been a bit short. Lol


----------



## king debo

Mr Impala said:


> wait til you se ethe 4 pump aircraft setup chromed and painted!


I know that's gonna look bad ass!


----------



## Mr Impala

SIX1RAG said:


> Well worth it sir. I would have been a bit short. Lol


yeah 4 chrome sd adexs are 2400 alone!


----------



## decifer

:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Guess you can't sell HIS car then.
> 
> shit he will sell anything :loco: what he needs to do is stop working on that other car and get this one done already, hes so damn close


----------



## kandychromegsxr

no joke said:


> Detroit 6 ACE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you can't sell HIS car then.
> 
> shit he will sell anything :loco: what he needs to do is stop working on that other car and get this one done already, hes so damn close
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> Detroit 6 ACE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you can't sell HIS car then.
> 
> shit he will sell anything :loco: what he needs to do is stop working on that other car and get this one done already, hes so damn close
> 
> 
> 
> what r u talking about! 64 setup is almost done!
Click to expand...


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Impala said:


> no joke said:
> 
> 
> 
> what r u talking about! 64 setup is almost done!
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't learned yet to just ignore Marc! Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 3-wheel

Ride is looking real nice Brent, I'll need a heap of chrome stuff soon to finish my 64 so I'll pm soon. Good luck. Jb.


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Ta thee TOPPP


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## leg46y

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 492597


so no lines/patterns ? 

looks like its just about done.
whats left to go?

looking good bro


----------



## Maximus1959

Cover car right there. Nice!


----------



## Wizzard

Coming along real nice!


----------



## StreetFame

:wow:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

When i get a hold of the LowRider Magazine with your car on it, Im going to take my copy and have you autograph it


----------



## Tom Hanks

nice


----------



## Mr Impala

off to powdercoat! yeah i gotta finish it somedeay lol guess me starting the 59 rag isnt gonna help the 64 get done any faster!


----------



## no joke

can u finish this 64 already? nobody cares about this other car your working on


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> can u finish this 64 already? nobody cares about this other car your working on


im giving you time to catch up so we can bust em out at the same time!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Bad ass ride


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> im giving you time to catch up so we can bust em out at the same time!


thanks my boy, but if your waiting for me its ganna be a long wait LoL


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> thanks my boy, but if your waiting for me its ganna be a long wait LoL


im in no hurry! and u know whats demans done with your car you will have it done in 2 months! interior done trim done frame done motor done (except headers lol) interior done your other 2 oumos will be here soon so your hydros will be done your not far behind!


----------



## low4ever

Mr Impala said:


> im in no hurry! and u know whats demans done with your car you will have it done in 2 months! interior done trim done frame done motor done (except headers lol) interior done your other 2 oumos will be here soon so your hydros will be done your not far behind!
> View attachment 496355


Mr Impala will the pumps be standing? Meaning will the tank be on the bottom? Just looking at the location of the filler cap.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Jack Bauer said:


> Ohhh damn.


same thing i said :facepalm:


----------



## Mr Impala

low4ever said:


> Mr Impala will the pumps be standing? Meaning will the tank be on the bottom? Just looking at the location of the filler cap.


yup vertically mounted


----------



## Mr Impala

low4ever said:


> Mr Impala will the pumps be standing? Meaning will the tank be on the bottom? Just looking at the location of the filler cap.


my old 280 setup


----------



## no joke

View attachment 496355
[/QUOTE]

set up looking nice, am sure it will be chromed and painted up soon


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

:thumbsup: Get down.


----------



## Mr Impala

damn distractions!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## bigpault

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 498601


That's looking nice can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 498601


THATS A DISTRACTION ANYONE COULD FALL FOR!!!


----------



## no joke

am not liking the distractions its making me work :buttkick:


----------



## doctahouse

You need to start a damn build topic!!!


----------



## MIRACLE

I WISH I HAD A DISTRACTION LIKE THAT...:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

:inout:


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## Mr Impala

lol the detour has become a derailment!


----------



## TKeeby79

, Start a build topic for this 59! Lol...


Mr Impala said:


> lol the detour has become a derailment!
> View attachment 501175
> View attachment 501176
> View attachment 501177
> View attachment 501178


----------



## Mr Impala

TKeeby79 said:


> , Start a build topic for this 59! Lol...


im gonna try and have it done for new years been too long since i had a driver!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> im gonna try and have it done for new years been too long since i had a driver!


am not going to build no more parts then so u dont make it :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> am not going to build no more parts then so u dont make it :roflmao:


i wanna finish so we can roll on new years!


----------



## king debo

Envious is the man that gets watch the other man work on his cars all day! :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> i wanna finish so we can roll on new years!


u know am ganna help u fool, we ganna be rolling :yes:


----------



## Wizzard

Mr Impala said:


> lol the detour has become a derailment!
> View attachment 501175
> View attachment 501176
> View attachment 501177
> View attachment 501178


Wow! Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

Mr Impala said:


> lol the detour has become a derailment!
> View attachment 501175
> View attachment 501176
> View attachment 501177
> View attachment 501178


Jesus id be derailed too wtf


----------



## PAPER CHASER

NICE TOPIC , GOOD LUCK ON BOTH CARS BRO .
I MUST SAY THEY BOTH LOOK VERY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

BORN2RHYDE818 said:


> When i get a hold of the LowRider Magazine with your car on it, Im going to take my copy and have you autograph it



:roflmao:x2


----------



## ChevySSJunky

TKeeby79 said:


> , Start a build topic for this 59! Lol...




:werd::yes:...........................how in the hell is a Nina RAGG not going to have it's own BUILD THREAD, c'mon man give Nina some love !


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## doctahouse

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 503504




This is a Canadian style posi that I had at one time.


----------



## Mr Impala

thats crazy same part number too!


----------



## hcat54

Nice ride.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## doctahouse

What did you end up doing about the wheel cylinders?


----------



## Mr Impala

doctahouse said:


> What did you end up doing about the wheel cylinders?


had to repowder coat 59 backing plates and steering arms and spindles. the canadian 59s used 58 backplates steering knuckles and spoindles, i actually just sandblasted 59 spindles (american and did em cast iron grey.


----------



## RO68RAG

THE CARS ARE LOOKING REAL BAD BRO............THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Mr Impala said:


> im gonna try and have it done for new years been too long since i had a driver!


 i would love to roll new years


----------



## torres1959

Don't feel bad I put my 59 rag on standby to finish my 57 rag


----------



## doctahouse

Mr Impala said:


> had to repowder coat 59 backing plates and steering arms and spindles. the canadian 59s used 58 backplates steering knuckles and spoindles, i actually just sandblasted 59 spindles (american and did em cast iron grey.


Wow. That's crazy. When I was at the old school parts dealer here, he had a note that the Canadian 59' wheel cylinders would work in a 58, but you had to open the mounting hole .100 inch(?).


----------



## fullsize67

torres1959 said:


> Don't feel bad I put my 59 rag on standby to finish my 57 rag


BALLER TALK


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## no joke

can u stop this shit, and just make a topic for the 59, your disrespecting the 64 :facepalm:


----------



## andrewlister

:drama:


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking good....the 59.....I mean the 64.....I mean....oh fuck it.....:wave:


----------



## TKeeby79

no joke said:


> can u stop this shit, and just make a topic for the 59, your disrespecting the 64 :facepalm:


X64


----------



## king debo

Gotta name the '59 now. Your completely Derailed now..


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala

king debo said:


> Gotta name the '59 now. Your completely Derailed now..


setups done being mocked up gonna chome and paint it over the next few weeks so its not a total wipe out


----------



## leg46y

any updates/pics ?................. of the 64


----------



## king debo

I bought it...He didn't tell anyone yet...












I wish..lol


----------



## Dino

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 492597


Beautiful


----------



## MILGON

you make car building look eazy. i know its not. good job on your cars.


----------



## Mr Impala

MILGON said:


> you make car building look eazy. i know its not. good job on your cars.


whats up MARK! not easy at all especially with 4 kids! 64 is no rush good things take time ill get back on it soon setups going to chrome paint soon and probably get the to pput on it.


----------



## rag61

Go for the 59 by new years!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

rag61 said:


> Go for the 59 by new years!!!


cool ill send it out to u to paint!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

any updates


----------



## rag61

Mr Impala said:


> cool ill send it out to u to paint!


I can't even paint my own lol!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

Mr Impala said:


> Well as most of you know I sold my 61 rag as nice as it was it was a little boring for me and just didn't do much for me. So heres my next project, car was pretty rusty and needed a lot of help but ALL sheetmetal is OG no reproduction stuff here. This will hopefully get done sometime next year unless i get bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame is all molded in metal done by my homie no joke in the back yard :biggrin:
> motor is a zz4 with polished aluminum heads roller rockers custom accell fuel injection with chrome S&P everything. Molded versailles rear end done by my homie also smooth no welds visible even where the tubes are joined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have alot of cool stuff for it PW pseat tilt PVW with og side by side bumper guards custom homies setup with u shaped tank and 4 chrome super duty adex. 72 spoke zeniths being made etc etc. Should have some more pictures in a week or two


damn 2 years is coming up soon! I gotta get back on it


----------



## TKeeby79

Damn your soo close! Finish her. I want to see this one done in person. Maybe in October.


----------



## Mr Gee

Mr Impala said:


> damn 2 years is coming up soon! I gotta get back on it
> View attachment 519315


Looks real nice!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> damn 2 years is coming up soon! I gotta get back on it
> View attachment 519315


:shh: its sleeping


----------



## rag61

no joke said:


> :shh: its sleeping


Wake up little 64!!!!


----------



## bad idea

I'd donate my kidneys for that foe!


----------



## drasticbean

72 days til Vegas


----------



## abelblack65

Any recent pics of AC set-up.


----------



## no joke

now that i see the pictures, i did alot of work on this rag, its ganna be badass finished thats for sure :h5:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> now that i see the pictures, i did alot of work on this rag, its ganna be badass finished thats for sure :h5:


You sure did molded frame rear end a arms molded the cowl panel and im sure more


----------



## Tage

Sup Brent... hope all is well with you bro. Hope you get this car done too! It will be nice when she is all done :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

Tage said:


> Sup Brent... hope all is well with you bro. Hope you get this car done too! It will be nice when she is all done :thumbsup:


setups at platers and painters now! im working on it slowly but surely


----------



## Jack Bauer

This is one quality built car.


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## graham

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr Impala

graham said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


im still plugging away 
Dash is on order be here soon and the radiator. Hydros getting painted chromed polished etc now too.


----------



## Mr Impala

drasticbean said:


> 72 days til Vegas


cool stop by you can see it in my garage! You know me I got no where to be ill finish wheni finish kids come first!


----------



## JasonJ

Uh huh thats right!


----------



## MR.59

JasonJ said:


> Uh huh thats right!


that`s right x2!
i got a 2nd one hitting the university in a couple months,,,,,shit`s not cheap, books cost a set of zeniths!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

MR.59 said:


> that`s right x2!
> i got a 2nd one hitting the university in a couple months,,,,,shit`s not cheap, books cost a set of zeniths!


shit is not cheap at all now, my daughter's supply list for 2nd grade was over $300.


----------



## Mr Impala

MR.59 said:


> that`s right x2!
> i got a 2nd one hitting the university in a couple months,,,,,shit`s not cheap, books cost a set of zeniths!


got one in college one gonna be a jr one in kindergarden and one in day care. 800 a month for day care! school clothes 500+ already diapers wipes food god damn it!


----------



## Ant63ss

Mr Impala said:


> im still plugging away
> Dash is on order be here soon and the radiator. Hydros getting painted chromed polished etc now too.
> View attachment 523746
> View attachment 523747
> View attachment 523748
> View attachment 523749


That's the same radiator I have. If you go with the cpp 500 steering box you're gonna have to notch the bottom tank.


----------



## Mr Impala

Ant63ss said:


> That's the same radiator I have. If you go with the cpp 500 steering box you're gonna have to notch the bottom tank.


i have a 605


----------



## dunk420

Mr Impala said:


> got one in college one gonna be a jr one in kindergarden and one in day care. 800 a month for day care! school clothes 500+ already diapers wipes food god damn it!


ANT NUTN BUT A THANG FER A HUSSLA LIKE YO SELF:yes:


----------



## MILGON

Mr Impala said:


> got one in college one gonna be a jr one in kindergarden and one in day care. 800 a month for day care! school clothes 500+ already diapers wipes food god damn it!


dont forget the two kids in the garage (64/59). those two brats must cost you a arm and a leg. how much are shoes for them? like 2k or more. seeing me and you are good friends. ill adopt one of them. take him off your hands. for free of corse.


----------



## Gold86

Mr Impala said:


> im still plugging away
> Dash is on order be here soon and the radiator. Hydros getting painted chromed polished etc now too.
> View attachment 523746
> View attachment 523747
> View attachment 523748
> View attachment 523749


What kind of dash is that? Wow!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> cool stop by you can see it in my garage! You know me I got no where to be ill finish wheni finish kids come first!


O GOD, let me get the violin out :facepalm:all stop cause your ganna erase it :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> got one in college one gonna be a jr one in kindergarden and one in day care. 800 a month for day care! school clothes 500+ already diapers wipes food god damn it!


say that to somebody that cares :roflmao:get another job  ok erase me now lol


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> O GOD, let me get the violin out :facepalm:all stop cause your ganna erase it :biggrin:


pay for t he waterslide for the party you got deep pockets


----------



## rag61

MILGON said:


> dont forget the two kids in the garage (64/59). those two brats must cost you a arm and a leg. how much are shoes for them? like 2k or more. seeing me and you are good friends. ill adopt one of them. take him off your hands. for free of corse.


Lol!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> pay for t he waterslide for the party you got deep pockets


homie u know i got u, if u need me to do that for the kids count on it


----------



## JasonJ

no joke said:


> homie u know i got u, if u need me to do that for the kids count on it


No Joke love da kids!


----------



## graham

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tage

MILGON said:


> dont forget the two kids in the garage (64/59). those two brats must cost you a arm and a leg. how much are shoes for them? like 2k or more. seeing me and you are good friends. ill adopt one of them. take him off your hands. for free of corse.


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 524004


dats purdy


----------



## graham

TATTOO-76 said:


> dats purdy



you're purdy


----------



## Jack Bauer

graham said:


> you're purdy


GIGGIDY, GIGGIDY, GIGGIDY


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## leg46y

Im guessing your plan is to have it ready for vages right?

Looks sic


----------



## CE 707

Mr Impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

leg46y said:


> Im guessing your plan is to have it ready for vages right?
> 
> Looks sic


Nope maybe new years


----------



## CHUCC

Mr Impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

Mr Impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

JasonJ said:


> No Joke love da kids!


:thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

Love d kolor!

Hope u make it to Vegas instead, would luv 2 c it!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


>


nice wiper cowl, what u pay for that  come pick up your pump tray and finish this bitch


----------



## littlerascle59

MILGON said:


> dont forget the two kids in the garage (64/59). those two brats must cost you a arm and a leg. how much are shoes for them? like 2k or more. seeing me and you are good friends. ill adopt one of them. take him off your hands. for free of corse.


:rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## StreetFame

Mr Impala said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## REYXTC

Who did the airbrush work?


----------



## Mr Impala

sal elias. thats half the tank other half will have a 59 rag on it with the hustle on top.


----------



## westsidehydros

I thought maybe the same scene with a front view of the 4


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## king debo

Nice!


----------



## rag61

Detail!!!!!


----------



## rag61

westsidehydros said:


> I thought maybe the same scene with a front view of the 4


Just wait till the 59 is chillin right beside it!!!


----------



## abelblack65

Wow...nice touch on the tank! Sal got down.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## DJ63

:thumbsup:


Mr Impala said:


>


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## king debo

Looks good with that back window.


----------



## Skim

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 532342
> View attachment 532344


GANGSTER WINDOW LOOKS TIGHT BRENT!!


----------



## Mr Impala

king debo said:


> Looks good with that back window.


----------



## REYXTC

On that Southside level!


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 532353


looks good homles


----------



## drasticbean

Very elegant ..!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> looks good homles


I owe alot of it to you and pancho! Thanks for all the help


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 532342
> View attachment 532344


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## graham

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 532353


beautiful


----------



## StreetFame

:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

damn!!:wow:


----------



## DKM ATX

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 532342
> View attachment 532344


Well Done!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Always tastefully done. I prefer that clean and simple look.....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

drasticbean said:


> Very elegant ..!!!!!


x2


----------



## Mr Impala

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Always tastefully done. I prefer that clean and simple look.....


yeah thats kind of where i wanted to be with it i shaved a few things and molded a few small things but alot of people wont even notice i gues si just wanted a simple car that was really well detailed noting over the top just the way i had envisioned it. I always thought if you built it nice enough you didnt have to go over the top to get attention. Now lets just see if i can finish it.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Mr Impala said:


> yeah thats kind of where i wanted to be with it i shaved a few things and molded a few small things but alot of people wont even notice i gues si just wanted a simple car that was really well detailed noting over the top just the way i had envisioned it. I always thought if you built it nice enough you didnt have to go over the top to get attention. Now lets just see if i can finish it.


Too bad more people don't do that.


----------



## Jack Bauer

graham said:


> beautiful


JUST LIKE YOU!


----------



## 5DEUCE

tank,top and rear window look bad ass!!!


----------



## MIRACLE

CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS BAD BOY OUT, TOP NOTCH QUALITY HERE :worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Mr Impala said:


>


:naughty::fool2:


----------



## graham

Jack Bauer said:


> JUST LIKE YOU!


you're making me blush


----------



## graham

Mr Impala said:


> yeah thats kind of where i wanted to be with it i shaved a few things and molded a few small things but alot of people wont even notice i gues si just wanted a simple car that was really well detailed noting over the top just the way i had envisioned it. I always thought if you built it nice enough you didnt have to go over the top to get attention. Now lets just see if i can finish it.




agreed!! these Chevrolets are so cool to begin with it doesn't take much to make them look good. detail and quality go a long way.


----------



## IMGNTS64SS

she's beautiful mr. impala the detail is what seperates it from the rest


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

Brent is showing the world (Literally) , how Real Califournia Lowriders get Built...... 
Thank you Brent for keeping this Lowrider Culture alive! Cant wait to see this sucker on the LRM cover


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

BORN2RHYDE818 said:


> Brent is showing the world (Literally) , how Real Califournia Lowriders get Built......
> Thank you Brent for keeping this Lowrider Culture alive! Cant wait to see this sucker on the LRM cover


I have the visions and I'm fortunate to have a lot of talented friends that can help me put my ideas into action.


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!! VERY CLEAN AND CLASSY RIDE HOMIE!


----------



## Wizzard

Mr Impala said:


> yeah thats kind of where i wanted to be with it i shaved a few things and molded a few small things but alot of people wont even notice i gues si just wanted a simple car that was really well detailed noting over the top just the way i had envisioned it. I always thought if you built it nice enough you didnt have to go over the top to get attention. Now lets just see if i can finish it.


I really like the clean style the cars like this 64 and the 62 (and all the rest) you built before has, they got the good looks of a original car but with the benefits of a clean hydraulic setup, 13" wires, chrome suspension and the fact that they are put togehter with more detail and perfection. 

Those who know recognizes a clean car when they see it, no need to go over the top in any way if its clean like the ones you put together.


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> I have the visions and I'm fortunate to have a lot of talented friends that can help me put my ideas into action.


super clean detail and quality work like this is simply beautiful.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

brent your builds are always a cut above!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> brent your builds are always a cut above!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks project scout!


----------



## Wizzard

@Mr Impala:
Tried to PM you but your inbox was full.
Could you send me a total with shipping for the scuffguards?

Sorry for the O.T.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thats a bad bitch


----------



## Crazy Cutty

looks good brent. :buttkick:


----------



## low4ever

You killed on this one Mr impala. Details. Your screen name says it all. Beautiful.


----------



## Mr Impala

alot of nice cars sunday at the show makes me wanna not even take mine out! I guess if i wanted to take it to shows i should have engraved some stuff and striped it cuz man these cars are getting pretty detailed these days! Mine looks kinda plain next to some of these new cars busting out!


----------



## Mr Impala

Crazy Cutty said:


> looks good brent. :buttkick:


holy shit its a JR sighting! How you been man shit hard to believe you were a little youngster slanging pizzas now your a full on certified cop! time flies man hope you and the kids are well!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## KERTWOOD

Mr Impala said:


> alot of nice cars sunday at the show makes me wanna not even take mine out! I guess if i wanted to take it to shows i should have engraved some stuff and striped it cuz man these cars are getting pretty detailed these days! Mine looks kinda plain next to some of these new cars busting out!
> View attachment 536238


Naw buddy, you killing them! Less Is more. Sleek, Clean and simple with subtle detail is the way to go. I never really cared for cars that screamed "look at me". Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 1SEXY80

_Looks Real Good..._:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:run: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

KERTWOOD said:


> Naw buddy, you killing them! Less Is more. Sleek, Clean and simple with subtle detail is the way to go. I never really cared for cars that screamed "look at me". Just my 2 cents.


Thanks man I kinda feel the same way but im at the point now where im like ok do I want to take this to a show and be competitive or do I just finish it and be happy with a 3rd place if I do take it to shows. I wouldnt do well at a show with 0's on engraving and 0's on pinstriping. But I guess at the end of the day its my car and my taste and dont really want to build it for a score sheet.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Mr Impala said:


> Thanks man I kinda feel the same way but im at the point now where im like ok do I want to take this to a show and be competitive or do I just finish it and be happy with a 3rd place if I do take it to shows. I wouldnt do well at a show with 0's on engraving and 0's on pinstriping. But I guess at the end of the day its my car and my taste and dont really want to build it for a score sheet.


naw you got it right, its nice to see clean simple cars for a change. it almost seems that everyones impala being built is candied and flaked(nothing wrong with that) You never get tired of seeing a clean car, but the patterened cars you say "ok yeah i saw that last year"


----------



## Crazy Cutty

Mr Impala said:


> holy shit its a JR sighting! How you been man shit hard to believe you were a little youngster slanging pizzas now your a full on certified cop! time flies man hope you and the kids are well!


top flight security...lmao! the kids are big. how are you and the family? i still see your building the cleanest cars around! ill send you a PM.


----------



## Mr. Brougham

looks really nice!!!.....are you going to put antennas on it?


----------



## westsidehydros

Mr Impala said:


> alot of nice cars sunday at the show makes me wanna not even take mine out! I guess if i wanted to take it to shows i should have engraved some stuff and striped it cuz man these cars are getting pretty detailed these days!\
> 
> 
> only if thats what you like :biggrin: i personally dont care for engraving at all


----------



## westsidehydros

Crazy Cutty said:


> top flight security...lmao! the kids are big. how are you and the family? i still see your building the cleanest cars around! ill send you a PM.



is this albert?? whats cracccccckin !!!!


----------



## EmilioGorlami

westsidehydros said:


> only if thats what you like :biggrin: i personally dont care for engraving at all


mr shades will not approve of this message :nono:


----------



## Mr Impala

Mr. Brougham said:


> looks really nice!!!.....are you going to put antennas on it?


Yah soon I like to do em last cuz they always get fuked up with cover


----------



## low4ever

Mr Impala all the cars i've seen you build over the years have been timeless. Engraving is cool no disrespect to those that have it, but its what trending right now. I could stare at this thing for hours. You have nothing to prove at shows. Anyone that has been around lowriding awhile should know what you are capable of. This car is just amazing. Thanks for sharing the build.


----------



## 64 Manny

low4ever said:


> Mr Impala all the cars i've seen you build over the years have been timeless. Engraving is cool no disrespect to those that have it, but its what trending right now. I could stare at this thing for hours. You have nothing to prove at shows. Anyone that has been around lowriding awhile should know what you are capable of. This car is just amazing. Thanks for sharing the build.


X64 :yes:


----------



## leg46y

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ......... 
you could do a little engraving and stripes,,, very subtle and clean to match the cars style. to your taste.
but if your going to do it just for the points then i wouldnt even worry about it.


----------



## CadillacsFinest

Thatz a Super Clean Impala homie. I like:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 536241
> View attachment 536242
> View attachment 536243
> View attachment 536246
> View attachment 536247
> View attachment 536247
> perfection at its best!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

low4ever said:


> Mr Impala all the cars i've seen you build over the years have been timeless. Engraving is cool no disrespect to those that have it, but its what trending right now. I could stare at this thing for hours. You have nothing to prove at shows. Anyone that has been around lowriding awhile should know what you are capable of. This car is just amazing. Thanks for sharing the build.


i have to agree the way this car is built it will be a timless ride and is has made me ask myself that same question should i keep going with the route im going...i probably will  but no engraving or pinstripes is needed for real mofos to know that this ride is 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## yuma64

Thanks for sharing your build.. Beautiful car!. I really like how clean it is. I have not seen that gauge cluster b4. Who makes it?


----------



## yuma64

TTT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Mr Impala said:


> Thanks man I kinda feel the same way but im at the point now where im like ok do I want to take this to a show and be competitive or do I just finish it and be happy with a 3rd place if I do take it to shows. I wouldnt do well at a show with 0's on engraving and 0's on pinstriping. But I guess at the end of the day its my car and my taste and dont really want to build it for a score sheet.


Couldn't have said it better myself..... I don't even enter a lotta shows with mine for that same reason. I built my car for ME. Not the judges. 

(but the judges have been pretty nice lately. Lol)

Looks amazing Brent...


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## L4YNLO

Bro I luv this 64 I think everyone has there own vision of what there ride should look like not what everyone thinks it should look like. Your car your style... I'm suprise with so much quality chrome you put out to sell you didn't chrome the whole car...


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

Chingon, more power to you Brent.


----------



## JOHNER

Love everything about this 64,gangster window set it off...quailty,nice work!


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Mr Impala all the cars i've seen you build over the years have been timeless. Engraving is cool no disrespect to those that have it, but its what trending right now. I could stare at this thing for hours. You have nothing to prove at shows. Anyone that has been around lowriding awhile should know what you are capable of. This car is just amazing. Thanks for sharing the build.


x2


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 481251
> View attachment 481252
> View attachment 481253
> View attachment 481254


im really diggin the clear seat covers, this is gonna be the next big thing. :sprint:


----------



## vertex

Mr Impala said:


> alot of nice cars sunday at the show makes me wanna not even take mine out! I guess if i wanted to take it to shows i should have engraved some stuff and striped it cuz man these cars are getting pretty detailed these days! Mine looks kinda plain next to some of these new cars busting out!
> View attachment 536238



your worst build is better than 99% of most peoples best build.

keep building it or sell it to build the 59 drop


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Mr Impala said:


> Thanks man I kinda feel the same way but im at the point now where im like ok do I want to take this to a show and be competitive or do I just finish it and be happy with a 3rd place if I do take it to shows. I wouldnt do well at a show with 0's on engraving and 0's on pinstriping. But I guess at the end of the day its my car and my taste and dont really want to build it for a score sheet.


I gotta say since I've been on this site you have built/half way built and sold some nice ass cars. I like pinstriping and patterns on some cars but I fucking hate engraving on 85% of the cars built. I would roll this bitch to any show proudly because it's a nicely built clean car that in my opinion doesn't need help getting points. Anyways bro trophies are for tee ball teams.


----------



## XLowLifeX

Cough cough... Looks sweet brah


----------



## Barba

is this where you join the 59er crew??? oh snap!!! wrong topic....:rofl:


----------



## no joke

Barba said:


> is this where you join the 59er crew??? oh snap!!! wrong topic....:rofl:


can i join too :ugh:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> can i join too :ugh:


Barba has his own 5759616365 club!


----------



## regal ryda

TATTOO-76 said:


> im really diggin the clear seat covers, this is gonna be the next big thing. :sprint:


yous a fool for that one, my dumb ass looking back pages like I didnt see no clear seat covers......:roflmao:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> Barba has his own 5759616365 club!


i guess i gatta get me some more rags :facepalm:to be cool


----------



## leg46y

MORE rags??!!
These guys ballen hard


----------



## Barba

Mr Impala said:


> Barba has his own 5759616365 club!


there all buckets......


----------



## JasonJ

Whats taking so long? New Years will be here before you know it. Gas Monkey Garage could have done this car in 2 days. PFFFFT!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Can't wait to see this car on the bumper!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

JasonJ said:


> Whats taking so long? New Years will be here before you know it. Gas Monkey Garage could have done this car in 2 days. PFFFFT!


did you see that shit too? rattle bombed the under carriage, didn't even paint the the underside of the hood, and ripped that dude off big time on the price.


----------



## BLT2ROLL

Nice build. Keep it going!!!


----------



## brett

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> did you see that shit too? rattle bombed the under carriage, didn't even paint the the underside of the hood, and ripped that dude off big time on the price.


 another "reality show" i dont believe most of it , but yeah i noticed no underhood paint and who uses spray cans its so much easier to use a gun , those dudes are dorks ... anyways the 64 in japan yet


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

One of few 64s that i happen to like way too CLEAN.


----------



## Mr Impala

brett said:


> another "reality show" i dont believe most of it , but yeah i noticed no underhood paint and who uses spray cans its so much easier to use a gun , those dudes are dorks ... anyways the 64 in japan yet


In the garage wating fr some more funds to move on to the next step.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Mr Impala said:


> In the garage wating fr some more funds to move on to the next step.


I know the feeling, looks real good though and a lot farther than me.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> did you see that shit too? rattle bombed the under carriage, didn't even paint the the underside of the hood, and ripped that dude off big time on the price.


There's NO way that guy paid $35k for that car. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## Mr Impala

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> There's NO way that guy paid $35k for that car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


he paid 42,500 supposedly!


----------



## Mr Impala

BTW if anyone wants to buy my 64 id sell it and i even painted under the hood! I have 60k+ in it would trade for a nice stock bel air or 58 59 rag.


----------



## graham

Mr Impala said:


> BTW if anyone wants to buy my 64 id sell it and i even painted under the hood! I have 60k+ in it would trade for a nice stock bel air or 58 59 rag.



here we go again!!


----------



## no joke

graham said:


> here we go again!!


yup :facepalm::loco:he needs :buttkick:


----------



## turri 67

Mr Impala said:


> BTW if anyone wants to buy my 64 id sell it and i even painted under the hood! I have 60k+ in it would trade for a nice stock bel air or 58 59 rag.


I just fixed your signature for you.

"Unique4Life" LRM 2001
"Mr Unique" LRM 2001
"Caddy Rag" Best of LRM 2003
"Dippin 63" TLM 2006
"Best of Both Worlds" LRM 2009
"Califournia Hustle" FOR SALE 
http://stores.ebay.com/Impala-Inc
"The bitterness of poor chrome lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten".


----------



## Mr Impala

I need to start taking donations so I can finish!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hey man! I'm getting my next order ready to ship down to you. All the rear stuff and probably the bumpers and bumper brackets.


----------



## Mr Impala

Cool looking forward to it


----------



## ShibbyShibby

yeah me to man! It's a slow build for me these days. The build is getting wayyyyy more expensive


----------



## 1229

wtf? found this topic on page 3...................:twak:


----------



## no joke

wheres the progress pics holmes :dunno:


----------



## SupremeAir

Very nice Brent wish my 4 was this nice....


----------



## 41bowtie

pics of the set-up homie


----------



## no joke

am still waiting for updated pics!!


----------



## king debo

:inout:


----------



## stompnu88

:drama:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> am still waiting for updated pics!!


U know u get m on ur phone!


----------



## Mr Impala

41bowtie said:


> pics of the set-up homie


Gonna bag it


----------



## implala66

Mr Impala said:


> Gonna bag it


:nosad:


----------



## 5DEUCE

Mr Impala said:


> Gonna bag it



how many compressors you runnin?


----------



## Coca Pearl

Mr Impala said:


> Gonna bag it


to keep it clean from the dust build up..........


----------



## wet-n-wild

I saw this car in person the other day and all I can say is this car is bad ass. Another great job Brent.


----------



## king debo

Coca Pearl said:


> to keep it clean from the dust build up..........


Lol


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

This is really done right


----------



## westcoastridin

real nice work


----------



## 66LOW

:drama:


----------



## Mr Impala

sorry no pi cs havent done anything really working on hydros. Xmas is coming so things slow down alot when you have 4 kids! Next year ill have it done god willing.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Next year as in January 1st 2013. Lol. 

Can't wait to see it complete. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Coca Pearl

Mr Impala said:


> sorry no pi cs havent done anything really working on hydros. Xmas is coming so things slow down alot when you have 4 kids! Next year ill have it done god willing.


cool. so it can come out of the plastic wrap


----------



## andrewlister

wow, looking awesome Brent 
lovin it :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Next year as in January 1st 2013. Lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see it complete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Hahahah. This thing's gonna be nice. Well, it already is.


----------



## Wizzard

Saw a little something something on IG.


----------



## Mr Impala

Wizzard said:


> Saw a little something something on IG.


lol ya racks are in pumps going in soon slowly but surely


----------



## GALLO 59

Did u see this, you come out in it

http://vimeo.com/m/53700191


----------



## wet-n-wild

GALLO 59 said:


> Did u see this, you come out in it
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/53700191


Very cool


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

A lot of work to go this was a mockup


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


>


 the new king :worship:


----------



## MR.LAC

Mr Impala said:


>


That's a bow down set up you got there Brent. The homie Mike gets down as always..:h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR

no joke said:


> the new king :worship:


TA SHINGON EL WEY!  "NETA"!!!!!


----------



## abelblack65

Does Mike sell the sight glass thingy on Ur tank?


----------



## Mr Impala

abelblack65 said:


> Does Mike sell the sight glass thingy on Ur tank?[/QUOTE
> 
> Not sure


----------



## MIRACLE

THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL SET UP GREAT JOB...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

abelblack65 said:


> Does Mike sell the sight glass thingy on Ur tank?


yes,I have got them from him b4


----------



## abelblack65

Thanks Jamie!

Mr. Impala keep us posted on the progress of Ur set-up. AMAZING detail man!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

Big Franks Custom Pesco & battery Racks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Mr Impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

Mr Impala said:


>


Beautiful bro! Loving this rag, everything about it is tastefully done.:worship:uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks


----------



## GALLO 59

hey brent, do you have an extra trunk lid for a 59 hardtop? thinking of having one with paint and one with a mural on it that i can swap out from time to time. thanks


----------



## plank

Did you get the aluminum trunk hinges for the vert? I bought the hood hinges and I've seen the trunks for sale but they never say for hard top or vert.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960-61-62-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4604f4bf0e&vxp=mtr


----------



## Mr Impala

No the grinch made me some covers for them


----------



## plank

look good


----------



## Zoom

killer setup:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Mr Impala said:


>


you've done an amazing job on this car man, that setup is clean.


----------



## Mr Impala

Thanks Guys


----------



## HustlerSpank

Mr Impala said:


>


sick and sick homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

wow, that set-up is baddddd


----------



## FoxCustom

Mr Impala said:


>


Love the rounded corners on the batt racks! Really clean and simple.


----------



## bad idea

Mr Impala said:


>


Man I've had no luck with those batteries. I'm on my second set of 4 and went through 2 in the front of the car as well. Don't let them over charged because they won't stop and ruin themselves. They make a charger for those batts now but it ain't cheap.


----------



## Mr Impala

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> you've done an amazing job on this car man, that setup is clean.


you remember how it looked sitting in that field out your way lol i has come a long ways


----------



## yetti

Looking real good Brent.


----------



## 6Deuced

the setup looks so nice, real clean, just like the rest of the build. whos making those trunk hinge covers? id really like a set!!


----------



## OKJessie

Mr Impala said:


>


Wow very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

bump for the KING!!!!!


----------



## Mar64ss

Top Notch!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Mr Impala said:


> you remember how it looked sitting in that field out your way lol i has come a long ways


Yeah, no doubt it came a long way from where it was. I can't wait for you to put that sweet interior that came with it in. Lol, j/k


----------



## no joke

sorry 64, i guess your owner isnt working on you since hes to busy doing stuff to his new rag :tears: u will get done 1 day!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

ma back...ooh ma back !!!


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> sorry 64, i guess your owner isnt working on you since hes to busy doing stuff to his new rag :tears: u will get done 1 day!!!!


Says the man whos 64 is in paint prison abd is building o e of his other rags!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ha ha life is rough hey. All of us can't decide between which cars to build. lol


----------



## JasonJ

Mr Impala said:


> Says the man whos 64 is in paint prison abd is building o e of his other rags!


lol


----------



## Ant63ss

:dunno:


----------



## del barrio

Mr Impala said:


>


very clean! i love this color!


----------



## tko_818

Mr Impala said:


>


This trunk looks even more amazing in person :nicoderm: thanks for letting me come through today Brent, and thanks for the advice... I feel so much more motivated to get on my 64 after seeing this masterpiece


----------



## Sucio62

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Bumper to bumper that is the definition of QUALITY. Can't wait to see it done. Like everything you do homie, good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## no joke

its ganna get touched again soon :yes:


----------



## Wizzard

no joke said:


> its ganna get touched again soon :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

parts on order just waiting :drama:


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## no joke

:inout:


----------



## 13OZKAR

no joke said:


> parts on order just waiting :drama:


NOW THATS "NO JOKE"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cougar_chevy

:worship: dont have anything to say just :worship:


----------



## bad idea

To clean!


----------



## Caballo

If a hot ass bitch dropped a french fry with ketchup inside this sweet ride, would you kick her ass?


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## BIGSPOOK

Mr Impala said:


>



you mutherfukker.......


i hate you fort doing something so clean. 
j/k really nice job on the ride man. looking forward to seeing in in lowrider magazine homie.


----------



## king debo

Make a YouTube video when you get it running, I can't wait to hear that motor!


----------



## abelblack65

TIGHT!


----------



## King of the Burbz

Mr Impala said:


>


toooo clean!

:thumbsup:


----------



## the 61

Top Notch :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## Groc006

Mr Impala said:


>


That's a sick ass set up! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

So damn clean......


----------



## MODELA30

WOW DID THE WHOLE THREAD TOOK 4 DAYS NICE JOB WORKING ON MY 64 RAG THANKS FOR THE MODIVATION. KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## Mr Impala

m:drama:


----------



## Mr Impala

my good friend no joke bending lines! Gotta gidder done its time!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 624277
> View attachment 624278
> my good friend no joke bending lines! Gotta gidder done its time!


:worship:


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 624277
> View attachment 624278
> my good friend no joke bending lines! Gotta gidder done its time!


Beautiful


----------



## low4ever

:worship:


----------



## king debo

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 624277
> View attachment 624278
> my good friend no joke bending lines! Gotta gidder done its time!


Looks Great, I like how you paint matched the fans! Good combo


----------



## Hydrohype

KERTWOOD said:


> Naw buddy, you killing them! Less Is more. Sleek, Clean and simple with subtle detail is the way to go. I never really cared for cars that screamed "look at me". Just my 2 cents.


 100% agree!


----------



## Mr Solorio

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 624277
> View attachment 624278
> my good friend no joke bending lines! Gotta gidder done its time!


Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## senossc

This ride is realy clean !!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 624277
> View attachment 624278
> my good friend no joke bending lines! Gotta gidder done its time!


 
WOWZERZ!!!!!

U KILLIN IT BRENT :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

:drama: beautiful work bro


----------



## andrewlister

beautiful



Mr Impala said:


>


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

I'm an authirized ciadella dealer now for all ur interior needs hit me up


----------



## GRAPEVINE

Mr Impala said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## dunk420

Mr Impala said:


> I'm an authirized ciadella dealer now for all ur interior needs hit me up


man thos seats look bad ass!! nice and tight!! just like every dam thing else on this ride!!! 50k 64 drop all day long


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Impala said:


> I'm an authirized ciadella dealer now for all ur interior needs hit me up


Hmmm that's useful info....:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 624277
> View attachment 624278
> my good friend no joke bending lines! Gotta gidder done its time!


----------



## 1229

dunk420 said:


> man thos seats look bad ass!! nice and tight!! just like every dam thing else on this ride!!! 50k 64 drop all day long


50k??? I'm sure the price tag has exceeded that already


----------



## tko_818

TATTOO-76 said:


> 50k??? I'm sure the price tag has exceeded that already


Last time i was hanging in brents garage nd he broke all the numbers down it was well over 50.. and if u see it in person and know how much of a perfectionist Brent is, it's easy to see why.


----------



## bad idea

Did you use yellow or blue top batteries?


----------



## Mr Impala

Yellow


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's new


----------



## Mr Impala

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What's new


interior ready to go in. most of the lines r done pluggin away at it


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> interior ready to go in. most of the lines r done pluggin away at it


if it wouldnt be for the owner taking so damn long getting me parts these lines would be done aleady!!!! O your busy :buttkick:


----------



## bad idea

Looking good homie.


----------



## Mr Impala

did someone say 55!


----------



## low4ever

Mr Impala said:


> did someone say 55!


:wow:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> did someone say 55!


who cares, this is not a 55 topic!!! :buttkick: lol :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Impala said:


> did someone say 55!


Now I'm excited, can't go wrong when you have two nickles to rub together. 
Post a pic....


----------



## DannyG.

Setup looks nice!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

i have mostof the pics of it on instagram


----------



## impalaish63

This is one clean ass rags can't wait to see if complete.


----------



## impalaish63

It


----------



## pesco 64

nice 64


----------



## abelblack65

Any vids of hydros in action?

Car Lookn A-mazing!

F that, sneak pic of double cinco. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Impala

abelblack65 said:


> Any vids of hydros in action?
> 
> Car Lookn A-mazing!
> 
> F that, sneak pic of double cinco.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sure


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio

TTT ! awesome engine!


----------



## KERRBSS

What happen to the 59? Still werking on it?


----------



## RUFFCUTT

WOWWZERZ!!!!


----------



## mademan9

Truly off the chain!!!


----------



## dunk420

AWSOME!!! HOW MUCH DEM HOOD HINGES SET U BACK?? I NEED SUM!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

with chrome and all about 900.00 


dunk420 said:


> AWSOME!!! HOW MUCH DEM HOOD HINGES SET U BACK?? I NEED SUM!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

KERRBSS said:


> What happen to the 59? Still werking on it?


sold it to build the 55 HT i know it souunds strange but i wanted to do something different and set my self apart from doing the same cars everyone else is doing. ive never seen a 55 ht lowrider and i think people will take notice and appreciate it.


----------



## tko_818

Mr Impala said:


> sold it to build the 55 HT i know it souunds strange but i wanted to do something different and set my self apart from doing the same cars everyone else is doing. ive never seen a 55 ht lowrider and i think people will take notice and appreciate it.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Mr Impala said:


> sold it to build the 55 HT i know it souunds strange but i wanted to do something different and set my self apart from doing the same cars everyone else is doing. ive never seen a 55 ht lowrider and i think people will take notice and appreciate it.


BIG MOVES


----------



## Emailad4me773

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Mr Impala said:


>


now you gotta put a 55 on it


----------



## leg46y

TONY MONTANA said:


> now you gotta put a 55 on it


:roflmao:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: looking amazing


----------



## abelblack65

Tx for pics! Geez Ur attention to detail is staggering. Lots of patience in your build.


----------



## Mr Impala

abelblack65 said:


> Tx for pics! Geez Ur attention to detail is staggering. Lots of patience in your build.


My homie no joke busting ass finishing it up


----------



## Tage

Mr Impala said:


> My homie no joke busting ass finishing it up



Gonna be done soon! nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Mr Impala said:


> My homie no joke busting ass finishing it up


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> My homie no joke busting ass finishing it up


going to try and finish you up wit my part in the next 2 weeks, keep the parts coming :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

Update?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## leg46y

not a fan of any engraving?


----------



## abelblack65

NO engraving PLZ!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

Mr Impala said:


> sold it to build the 55 HT i know it souunds strange but i wanted to do something different and set my self apart from doing the same cars everyone else is doing. ive never seen a 55 ht lowrider and i think people will take notice and appreciate it.


 that's what im talking about! cant wait to see that done i never seen a 55 lowrider either and you wont be parking next to yourself at a car show that's for sure. that's why i like doing off the wall shit to my cars. i know your talent and seen your work in person, know when that 55 is done itll be one bad ass car. are you making a thread of that build or do you plan to just bust out?


----------



## tko_818

leg46y said:


> not a fan of any engraving?


Plenty of builders fucked their cars up with engraving.. theres a 64 here in cali that looks nasty with all the engraving on it. the way brent built his rag is the perfect combination between clean, bling, performance, and classic.. I was looking at it for half an hour at least admiring the quality of it.. the man can build!


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## leg46y

tko_818 said:


> Plenty of builders fucked their cars up with engraving.. theres a 64 here in cali that looks nasty with all the engraving on it. the way brent built his rag is the perfect combination between clean, bling, performance, and classic.. I was looking at it for half an hour at least admiring the quality of it.. the man can build!


i agree when its done over the top. but personally i like it in small amounts. but thats just me. im not saying he should, i was just curious.
its his car so he'll do it his way and obviously he knows what hes doing.

:thumbsup:


----------



## King of the Burbz

Mr Impala said:


> My homie no joke busting ass finishing it up


:wow:
sweet mother of god!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Mr Impala said:


> sold it to build the 55 HT i know it souunds strange but i wanted to do something different and set my self apart from doing the same cars everyone else is doing. ive never seen a 55 ht lowrider and i think people will take notice and appreciate it.


I've seen one up in Yakima Washington. All black hammered on 13's 2dr hard top. It was tight as fuck. It made me want one as it looked so badass. 

It will be nice to see one built on the level like you do.


----------



## BIG RED

Mr Impala said:


> i have mostof the pics of it on instagram


Will have to follow over there.


----------



## Mr Impala

My buddy no joke plugging away.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 647368
> 
> My buddy no joke plugging away.


Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Bill Gates build up in here


----------



## low4ever

king debo said:


> Bill Gates build up in here


For real tho:yes:


----------



## Mr Impala

Damn 55 slowing my 64 down


----------



## fjc422

Hey Brent, what's your instagram screen name? I want to check out those pics


----------



## Mr Impala

Mrimpala


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 647661
> 
> Damn 55 slowing my 64 down


you better move that over cause 64 coming home real soon!!!!!


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

One of my favorite impalas and it's not even done yet


----------



## impalaish63

What's up Brent I want to follow your builds, I requested you on Instagram


----------



## low4ever

impalaish63 said:


> What's up Brent I want to follow your builds, I requested you on Instagram


So did I "gmgreene73"


----------



## DJ63

I did as well


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

Updates?


----------



## no joke

just waiting for wiring harness to get in so we can get it running!!! i want it done and :sprint:


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## JasonJ

no joke said:


> just waiting for wiring harness to get in so we can get it running!!! i want it done and :sprint:


:sprint::roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## KERTWOOD

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 656391


Rare factory color combo, Coral and gray.. 
should be a Nice looking 55 no post when finished..

Going stock or layed out? Wheel selection?


----------



## KERTWOOD

KERTWOOD said:


> Going stock or layed out? Wheel selection?


 Never mind, I looked at the frame pic above and saw the reinforcements. Color matched Z's? If so, which color?


----------



## Mr Impala

All chrome 72 zs with fr380s


----------



## Hardtop6459

That is the cleanest jewelry box I've seen .That 64 is amazing im loving it great job .It motivates me to do more on my car


----------



## bad idea

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 656391


Oven ever seen that color combo. Looks good


----------



## impalaish63

That 55 is going to look good how much you have
Left on your 64 ?you putting it in the Torres show
If you get it done?


----------



## Mr Impala

I wanyed to have it done for torres show but funds r low right now so back burner for now hopefully vegas


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## sand1

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 657083


stunning do it leak?


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

Mr Impala said:


> I wanyed to have it done for torres show but funds r low right now so back burner for now hopefully vegas


 your going to have to put that fifty five on the back burner


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## del barrio

fuckin' clean! awesome welding on the a-arms!


----------



## graham

ttt


----------



## no joke

you need to make that car its own topic :buttkick:


----------



## sand1

no joke said:


> you need to make that car its own topic :buttkick:


:bowrofl:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

Wow double nickle Looking real Nice


----------



## Marty McFly

Baller Topic


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 663662


I want this 64 done and out of my life :tears: am only still working cause am a good friend :facepalm:


----------



## king debo

Push it out the shop, I'll be through with the car hauler


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 663661










:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

king debo said:


> Push it out the shop, I'll be through with the car hauler


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> I want this 64 done and out of my life :tears: am only still working cause am a good friend :facepalm:


yes no joke and pancho have gone way above my expectations and hooked.me up. thanks buddy


----------



## Mr Impala

Mr Impala said:


> yes no joke and pancho have gone way above my expectations and hooked.me up. thanks buddy


No joke getting it wired


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny

:thumbsup: really nice


----------



## no joke

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


yup 3rd brake will be hooked up this week too!!!


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

Sorry if it's already been posted but who did the body and paint?


----------



## Big_Money

That dash is sick.


----------



## Impslap

I love how those analog dashes came out.


----------



## Mr Impala

Damn I was on page 5


----------



## abelblack65

What are plans for double nickel's set up


----------



## Mr Impala

setup is almost dont 2 280s done by jb macihine aka tattoo76 aka jason b


----------



## abelblack65

Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

TTT


----------



## 5DEUCE

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 672738
> 
> 
> Damn I was on page 5


----------



## Mr Impala

Getting closer. Big thanks to my buddy no joke for all his help him and pancho did all tbe brake lines fuel lines wiring installled drive shaft booster radiator gas tank got it running etc. Car wouldn't have been so close to being done with out tbere help. Thanks buddy


----------



## king debo

Lookin Good


----------



## turri 67

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 676943
> 
> Getting closer. Big thanks to my buddy no joke for all his help him and pancho did all tbe brake lines fuel lines wiring installled drive shaft booster radiator gas tank got it running etc. Car wouldn't have been so close to being done with out tbere help. Thanks buddy


Looks good! Ride making it to LV?

--Turri.


----------



## Marty McFly

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 676943
> 
> Getting closer. Big thanks to my buddy no joke for all his help him and pancho did all tbe brake lines fuel lines wiring installled drive shaft booster radiator gas tank got it running etc. Car wouldn't have been so close to being done with out tbere help. Thanks buddy


Trade you my 61 rag


----------



## Marty McFly

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



Killing it


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 676943
> 
> Getting closer. Big thanks to my buddy no joke for all his help him and pancho did all tbe brake lines fuel lines wiring installled drive shaft booster radiator gas tank got it running etc. Car wouldn't have been so close to being done with out tbere help. Thanks buddy


 it was a gang of work but its all good!!!! I just hope you finish it quick so I could see it on a showroom floor


----------



## Wizzard

Mr Impala said:


> setup is almost dont 2 280s done by jb macihine aka tattoo76 aka jason b


Any pics? :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Impala

Wizzard said:


> Any pics? :nicoderm:


----------



## westsidehydros

oh you fancy huh ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 678778


----------



## no joke

TATTOO-76 said:


>


chrome and the coral looks better :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

no joke said:


> chrome and the coral looks better :thumbsup:


Agreed Chrome and Coral, I dig that color combo.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Definitely chrome and coral. 

Ties it all together. 

First time I've ever seen a setup mocked up with CAD. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Wizzard

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 678778





TATTOO-76 said:


>


Both look good, the coral one is for the 55 no?


----------



## graham

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 676943
> 
> Getting closer. Big thanks to my buddy no joke for all his help him and pancho did all tbe brake lines fuel lines wiring installled drive shaft booster radiator gas tank got it running etc. Car wouldn't have been so close to being done with out tbere help. Thanks buddy



getting close.


----------



## Maximus1959

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Definitely chrome and coral.
> 
> Ties it all together.
> 
> First time I've ever seen a setup mocked up with CAD.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I have


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## 1229

Maximus1959 said:


> I have


x2


----------



## low4ever

x3:sprint:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

That 55 is dope


----------



## Kenny 509

What's the ticket on this RAG, & how far out is it from being done, what's left & what don't you have to complete it???


----------



## JOHNER

Both cars are killin it!! 55 is sick..


----------



## HustlerSpank

WAS UP PERRO


----------



## king debo

Driving this lonely 4 yet?


----------



## Electric Funeral67

*​nice Brent*


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

very nice


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## caddyking

I love that dash


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 724794


 64 looking nice!!! isn't this your 64 topic :buttkick:lol


----------



## Barba

no joke said:


> 64 looking nice!!! isn't this your 64 topic :buttkick:lol


YEA.....WHAT HE SAID.....LOL


----------



## DJ63

Ttt


----------



## low4ever

Congrats homie on finishing the 55. Very tastefully done bro:worship:


----------



## Impslap

Definitely gotta see more of the badass '55


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 828146


 nice wheels on that 64 rag :buttkick:


----------



## king debo

Common dude! You know we wanted to see the setup pics...


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## westcoastlowrider

Looking good brent :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 830425


 Looking good, we wont complain if you post the aircraft setup pics in it either!


----------



## 56CHEVY

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 830425


That's one bad mofo Brent ??


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 830425


hey I remember this car!!!! looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

Thats more like it. Thought i shoulda started calling u mr bel air. Sick ass ride.


----------



## abelblack65

Both lows R sick!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Nice 55 and 64!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup:


----------



## SirTomeygun

good looking ride


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

Damb topics 3yr annivetsary is coming up lol.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## XLowLifeX

:sprint:


----------



## bad idea

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 851146


I like it. Clean custom and no engraving. Nice job.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 880017










:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 880017


nice work!!!! I wonder who put all that together? did you pay a lot for the work


----------



## del barrio

great work!


----------



## dunk420

no joke said:


> nice work!!!! I wonder who put all that together? did you pay a lot for the work


No joke. Who did it???



Whos on first..... lmao


----------



## lowriders2choppers

still trying to hit that lotto Brent...:scrutinize:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 676943
> 
> Getting closer. Big thanks to my buddy no joke for all his help him and pancho did all tbe brake lines fuel lines wiring installled drive shaft booster radiator gas tank got it running etc. Car wouldn't have been so close to being done with out tbere help. Thanks buddy


Car looks sick


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 830425










:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac612

is the 64 for sale if so whats the price?


----------



## BIG RED

cadillac612 said:


> is the 64 for sale if so whats the price?


Everything is for sale for the right price.


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## FREAKY TALES

no joke said:


> nice work!!!! I wonder who put all that together? did you pay a lot for the work


Who ever did it, did it with perfection at it's finest. Oh! The humanity!! Lot of Damn detail on that beauty


----------



## chevrolet62

i seen that 55 at the vegas supershow it was giving those 55-57rags a run for their money


----------



## Maximus1959

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 Seen this car in person last Fall. Real nice ride!


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

Ttt updates?


----------



## king debo

>>>>>>>>used to be a build on this pg<<<<<<< hmmm


----------



## GRodriguez

55' sold................ we gonna see this one soon ??? :x:


----------



## Mr Impala

Someday lol.


----------



## GRodriguez

:inout:


----------



## GRodriguez

TTT


----------



## Lolohopper

What happened to this?


----------



## DJ63

Lolohopper said:


> What happened to this?


Up for sale.


----------



## drasticbean

Bump


----------



## Coca Pearl

Would have been nice to see this down


----------



## GRodriguez

Sold ???


----------



## DKM ATX

Where is this car?


----------



## KERRBSS

DKM ATX said:


> Where is this car?


Ohio.


----------



## QCC

Charlotte NC , its for sale if anyone is interested in buying it ...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/723210-california-hustle.html


----------



## BIG L.A

Stupid clean damn i wish i had the funds i dont even like 64 but that one is right :thumbsup:


----------

